# Let's see some Christmas giving



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd like to start a thread in the Christmas spirit. It's the season of giving. I've already received a gift from farley9n in the form of bucking spikes for my newly acquired and rebuilt Homey SEZ, LINK. In the process of the rebuild, I ended up with several extra parts myself. Those are being boxed up tonight to be given to Mike mandry, LINK. If you've got something to give, post it here. Sometimes one man's junk is another man's treasure. Don't be shy to post what you've got. Let the giving begin.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 28, 2007)

Gone, ho ho ho mofos


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 28, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I have a new 272xp air filter that would not work on our fire saw.....Anyone want it?????????



I think you need my 272 project saw....lol not giving it away though....lol Maybe I'll take that 440 in on trade!!!! :jawdrop: 



Seriously though, I have a ton of junk. Got an old metal 064 air filter cover, older 066 air filter cover, and way more odd ball parts than I can shake a stick at. I would be here for hours listing misc stuff I have!


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 28, 2007)

I've got a number of cylinders that could use a home-

Homelite 750/8800 (I think it's the same for both, it's 54mm and new) now spoken for also!

Stihl 044 (used, later style- in good condition, 50mm)- is spoken for now

Jonsered 625/630 (same as above, 48mm)Jonsered cylinders now spoken for.

I've got a bunch of flywheels too.

I'll dig around and see what other engine parts I have.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2007)

That's quite generous of you Jacob. I'm sure someone will put those jugs to good use!


----------



## Mike mandry (Nov 28, 2007)

Great idea.

I have a Pioneer 1200A (I think) looks a lot like a Homie XL-12

Looks rough & it is partially taken apart. Piston & cylinder look great though.

I dont think its had much use, just rough looking from storage.

I need to get it out of the garage.

pay the postage & its yours.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 28, 2007)

Freakingstang said:


> I think you need my 272 project saw....lol not giving it away though....lol Maybe I'll take that 440 in on trade!!!! :jawdrop:



Ha, I love my 044s/440s. I am in need of a 046/*460* though; wink, wink, cough, cough, ummmmmmm.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 28, 2007)

Jacob J. said:


> I've got a number of cylinders that could use a home-
> Stihl 044 (used, later style- in good condition, 50mm)



PM sent......


----------



## doc874 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Giving*

I have offered a moulded fuel line for a Mac 1-51 to a member. I know its not much but if it gets his saw working than its worth it to him and i think they are a scarce part.

Doc


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 28, 2007)

I found an 084 av top cover that may need a home.

The 20,000 other parts in my shop are all mine, mine, mine!


----------



## tomdcoker (Nov 28, 2007)

I have an 044 cylinder. No scoring, but some wear. I am not sure about it, so I want put it on ebay. Maybe someone can use it. I also have some 044 small parts (gas and oil caps and throttle parts). Merry Christmas Tom


----------



## bluequill56 (Nov 28, 2007)

*older 029*

Got a disassembled 029 w/ roached P&C, no bar. Good for parts or project. Was going to fix it for fun, but then discovered the joy of pro saws, and now it woudn't have a place in the line-up. So there it sits. If anyone wants parts, or the whole dang thang, it's yours. Just cover postage. Ho. 
Shane.


Edit: It's gone. Boy, it sure doesn't take long to give a saw away around here!


----------



## Simonizer (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone need 372 pistons? ha ha. What about 385/390 ignition coils. Free!


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 28, 2007)

*040*

I've got an 040 AV powerhead. Took it apart, Piston/ring/jug is perfect on it. Pretty much anyone that needs any/all of lemme know. I was going go rebuild it, I'm pretty sure the coil is gone, but said the heck with it... I've got too many other saws...

 eh?


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a tanaka 290 in pieaces. Its all there has air leak I couldn't find it. Anyone that wants it just pm me.


----------



## Moddoo (Nov 28, 2007)

ciscoguy01 said:


> I've got an 040 AV powerhead. Took it apart, Piston/ring/jug is perfect on it. Pretty much anyone that needs any/all of lemme know. I was going go rebuild it, I'm pretty sure the coil is gone, but said the heck with it... I've got too many other saws...
> 
> eh?



That sounds like a great project for me.
I'll take it.
I need to replace this 290 and then get a little saw for trimming.

I am too new to this to have any extra saw parts.
Anyone need any ski doo rev parts?


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 28, 2007)

I doubt anyone would be interested, but I have around 30 (combined) 024 and 026 crankcases. The bad part is most all of them have a bad flywheel side bearing. Probably not much use to anyone unless they wanted to build an 024 or an 026 from the bottom up.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 29, 2007)

bcorradi said:


> I doubt anyone would be interested, but I have around 30 (combined) 024 and 026 crankcases. The bad part is most all of them have a bad flywheel side bearing. Probably not much use to anyone unless they wanted to build an 024 or an 026 from the bottom up.



Hmmmm a clean 026 case (with a half-decent crank) would save me painting one... 


I'll dig though my boxes... I have so much stuff I don't know where to start looking...


----------



## KTM640 (Nov 29, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> I have a new 272xp air filter that would not work on our fire saw.....Anyone want it?????????



My 272xp project saw is needing a whole lot of parts. If still available, I'll take the air filter.  PM sent... 

Having a hard time getting my hands on a good used 52mm P&C also.  

Does anyone have one in their pile of goodies??

Thanks Jon


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 29, 2007)

KTM640 said:


> My 272xp project saw is needing a whole lot of parts. If still available, I'll take the air filter.  PM sent...
> 
> Having a hard time getting my hands on a good used 52mm P&C also.
> 
> ...



It's yours


----------



## bcorradi (Nov 29, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hmmmm a clean 026 case (with a half-decent crank) would save me painting one...
> 
> 
> I'll dig though my boxes... I have so much stuff I don't know where to start looking...



I'll dig up a couple and send them your way along with that muffler.


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got some chain that I don't need.

1-82DL 3/8 Chisel .058, 1-92DL 3/8 Chisel .058 (you've got to take both) Oregon. The big one is about 1/2 wore out, the smaller one is like new.

1 22" loop of 7/16" chipper chain in nice shape. I haven't counted the drivers, so the measurement will have to do.

I'll see what else I can dig up, but this is a start.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2007)

*Free chain*

I've got another one. I sold my .325 bar and 4 matching chains. I'm left with a NIB Stihl RMC3 .325 x .063 x 62 link chain. It didn't fit the bar I sold. Just please make sure it fits your bar before taking it. I think it fits a 16" MS250. It will NOT fit a 16" MS260. So, who's fast enough on the draw to get a free NIB chain First PM that gets to me gets it. No shipping. FREE!


----------



## romeo (Nov 29, 2007)

These always make nice Christmas gifts. This is what I got Redprospector last year. He hooked me up with a racing crosscut.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2007)

blsnelling said:


> I've got another one. I sold my .325 bar and 4 matching chains. I'm left with a NIB Stihl RMC3 .325 x .063 x 62 link chain. It didn't fit the bar I sold. Just please make sure it fits your bar before taking it. I think it fits a 16" MS250. It will NOT fit a 16" MS260. So, who's fast enough on the draw to get a free NIB chain First PM that gets to me gets it. No shipping. FREE!



Chains gone.


----------



## 49KB-2 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got a Fast-Tach that I ordered by accident(meant to get the TT20K). It's new, just used it once to make sure it works. Anyone want a good small tach let me know.


----------



## Madsaw (Nov 29, 2007)

49KB-2 said:


> I've got a Fast-Tach that I ordered by accident(meant to get the TT20K). It's new, just used it once to make sure it works. Anyone want a good small tach let me know.



PM sent
Bob


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 29, 2007)

tanaka gone


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 29, 2007)

*j/k*



romeo said:


> These always make nice Christmas gifts. This is what I got Redprospector last year. He hooked me up with a racing crosscut.



I'll pay shipping......I'm sending my addy now..........


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Nov 29, 2007)

I have some .325 pitch chains laying about, don't run them any more. Might be able to hook someone up with some...

They are Husqvarna packaged, so its saftey chain.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2007)

49KB-2 said:


> I've got a Fast-Tach that I ordered by accident(meant to get the TT20K). It's new, just used it once to make sure it works. Anyone want a good small tach let me know.



Very nice tach. I love mine.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a orange stihl 009 with a good reed assembly (lakeside said this was a obsolete part to get new now), it has a bad crank,rod,cylinder,piston. Just alot of usable outside stuff. Carb was used on a 011 and the other carb off 011 idles but someone screwed up the H and L screw threads. 
If anyone wants this *basket case* just pay for DHL shipping and I will drive the 40min round trip to drop it off.

If you want a pic of parts, I can post one later.

In order of Pm's received.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Cut, you've got 4K posts!


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll look through my junk-stuff- I mean parts and post Sunday night. My wife will bless anyone who takes anything.


----------



## carvinmark (Dec 1, 2007)

I need a tillotson parts carb, or a good one for an 029 that I'm trying to get going for a friend. Merry Christmas


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 1, 2007)

I need the top cover/shroud and air filter cover for a 026, a good piston/cylinder would be nice too.


----------



## sawfix (Dec 1, 2007)

hi. have a homey super2 plastic case/handle assy. that i got off ebay. wont work for me cause mine is the metal case. its yours for the shipping.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry I haven't responded sooner but I am not back on the laptop yet. I'm using the kids computer when it is free. Anyway I have a 24" Oregon bar for a small mount Husqvarna like a 357XP. It runs 3/8 050 chain. Merry Christmas (and please just pay the shipping.) I also have a new in the box Stihl Supercut head I bought for a FS180 many years ago. You will have to find the thread match for your brushcutter. (Same deal.)


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Simonizer said:


> Anyone need 372 pistons? ha ha. What about 385/390 ignition coils. Free!



PM sent!!!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 10, 2007)

KTM640 said:


> My 272xp project saw is needing a whole lot of parts. If still available, I'll take the air filter.  PM sent...
> 
> Having a hard time getting my hands on a good used 52mm P&C also.
> 
> ...



The filter went out today, I threw in some shop rags for ya too. Let me know when you get it.


*Thanks Jacob *for the cylinder, looks great!!!


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Dec 10, 2007)

2dogs said:


> Sorry I haven't responded sooner but I am not back on the laptop yet. I'm using the kids computer when it is free. Anyway I have a 24" Oregon bar for a small mount Husqvarna like a 357XP. It runs 3/8 050 chain. Merry Christmas (and please just pay the shipping.) I also have a new in the box Stihl Supercut head I bought for a FS180 many years ago. You will have to find the thread match for your brushcutter. (Same deal.)[/QUOTEPM sent


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> 2dogs said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I haven't responded sooner but I am not back on the laptop yet. I'm using the kids computer when it is free. Anyway I have a 24" Oregon bar for a small mount Husqvarna like a 357XP. It runs 3/8 050 chain. Merry Christmas (and please just pay the shipping.) I also have a new in the box Stihl Supercut head I bought for a FS180 many years ago. You will have to find the thread match for your brushcutter. (Same deal.)
> ...




????


----------



## WidowMaker (Dec 11, 2007)

*Stihl*

in need of a 056 MagII top cover... willing to pay if somebody has one..

WidowMaker


----------



## Mherriford (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a load of parts from some various homeys around still, a 330 all there with a bad piston and a super 2 for sure, maybe more let me know if you need something, just pay shipping.I am looking for a stihl winter project anyone?


----------



## Gumnuts (Dec 11, 2007)

Live in Australia - would think postage cost on indivual items around $5-
Send PM on item and your whereabouts and will chase Paypal post cost.

009 carbi / handle / flywheel / ignition coil / case.

Clutch for 066 Mag 2002 model - alot a life stihl in it .Replaced on a rebuild
as the new one was free.

Couple of very clean 084 plastics.ie filter cover and filter base/ minor cracks.
They were sanded clean ,2 packed with anti graffiti and rubbed back about 6 times.084 flywheel with half of one fin broken off-

12 volt chain sharpener.

I wish you all the best for Christmas.
Many thanks for your good hearts and helpfull dispositions.
Graeme


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 11, 2007)

The Husky bar is spoken for.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 11, 2007)

Gumnuts said:


> Live in Australia - would think postage cost on indivual items around $5-
> Send PM on item and your whereabouts and will chase Paypal post cost.
> 
> 009 carbi / handle / flywheel / ignition coil / case.
> ...



PM sent for 066 clutch!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 11, 2007)

have a few 029/290 & 066 carcases to go through will post a list of available give aways Christmas style may have some 036 stuff too!!!!!!!! will post in a day or so!!!!!!

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 11, 2007)

*046/460 tank*

Looking for a 046 tank, not as a gift, but to buy. I know this is not the trading post, but it's getting more traffic.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 11, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> have a few 029/290 & 066 carcases to go through



I'd love to have a 066 carcass. PM sent.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 11, 2007)

I just bought a big box of saw parts (mac, stihl (031) and homelite). Once I sort it out in the next week or so, I will post some parts up for grabs.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, you need to add your 075s to your sig:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blackoak (Dec 11, 2007)

Anybody need any parts for a Stihl BG55 hand held leaf blower. I can hook you up. I bought 17 used ones at a local auction and just now had the time to start going through them. Most of them are either locked up, or have low compression so I doubt that any will have good piston or cylinders.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 11, 2007)

blsnelling said:


> Hey, you need to add your 075s to your sig:hmm3grin2orange:



good call


----------



## Erick (Dec 11, 2007)

blsnelling said:


> Hey, you need to add your 075s to your sig:hmm3grin2orange:



No he needs to add his 075's to my sig


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 11, 2007)

No kidding! How many of us are trying to talk him out of those things right now?


----------



## Erick (Dec 11, 2007)

Going to look through my inventory and see what I have for some Christmas giving.

An 036 tank/rear handle comes to mind.

I'll look and see what else.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 12, 2007)

*Let's keep this thread going*

I'll see what I have for a project saw for someone for the price of shipping.

Maybe an old 80cc Mac from the early 60's.Anybody interested?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 12, 2007)

*365 clutch springs*

This is For Kurtty in Canada Looking for 365 Special clutch springs,,, I think I may have a set!!!!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 


I will look in the Bone pile for the other stuff to list when I get home this weekend!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2007)

Excellent. I'd like to see what I could do with a 066 skeleton:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## XJWoody (Dec 12, 2007)

*20" large mount Husky/Oregon bar & 72dl .050 loop*

I don't need it, maybe you do?

Also have a stash of Jeep XJ Cherokee/MJ Comanche 4.0l 87-90 non-HO parts if someone has one thats hobbled up for lack of...


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Dec 12, 2007)

blackoak said:


> Anybody need any parts for a Stihl BG55 hand held leaf blower. I can hook you up. I bought 17 used ones at a local auction and just now had the time to start going through them. Most of them are either locked up, or have low compression so I doubt that any will have good piston or cylinders.


I just bought a new one. I could use a spare muffler and tube attachments,


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 12, 2007)

blackoak said:


> Anybody need any parts for a Stihl BG55 hand held leaf blower. I can hook you up. I bought 17 used ones at a local auction and just now had the time to start going through them. Most of them are either locked up, or have low compression so I doubt that any will have good piston or cylinders.



For those that want to fix blowers, and a few others, you can get an entire new engine shortblock from your Stihl dealer. BG 55->85 is $57... cheaper than a new piston/cylinder..


----------



## blackoak (Dec 12, 2007)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> I just bought a new one. I could use a spare muffler and tube attachments,


PM me your address and I see what I can do.


----------



## Madsaw (Dec 16, 2007)

I saw a cylinder and piston on the bench tonight for a 70E Jonsered. Looks to be in good useable shape. Any takers.
Bob


----------



## KTM640 (Dec 17, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> The filter went out today, I threw in some shop rags for ya too. Let me know when you get it.
> 
> 
> *Thanks Jacob *for the cylinder, looks great!!!



Thanks 2000ssm6 for the early Christmas gift.  Got the filter a couple of days ago with the added shop rags... Unique packing material. Working through an ebay deal on a 52mm piston and cylinder right now so once I have that, I'll be throwing her back together.

Thanks again. I appreciate it..


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 17, 2007)

KTM640 said:


> Thanks 2000ssm6 for the early Christmas gift.  Got the filter a couple of days ago with the added shop rags... Unique packing material. Working through an ebay deal on a 52mm piston and cylinder right now so once I have that, I'll be throwing her back together.
> 
> Thanks again. I appreciate it..



Your welcome! Those rags were the only thing on the shop bench at the time, great for packing! Everyone can use some shop rags


----------



## chowdozer (Dec 17, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> have a few 029/290 & 066 carcases to go through will post a list of available give aways Christmas style may have some 036 stuff too!!!!!!!! will post in a day or so!!!!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!



036 p&c? to upgrade my 034???


----------



## bama (Dec 18, 2007)

I am fixing up a little Remington Mity Mite to give to my brother for Christmas. I am sure he will enjoy that little ball of orange with the 12" bar. Next thing you know, he will want to come out and help me cut some wood.:jester:


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 18, 2007)

2000ssm6 said:


> The filter went out today, I threw in some shop rags for ya too. Let me know when you get it.



I asked Brian to pay the shipping on a free cylinder, not only did he do that, he sent 2.5 times what I asked for! Brian is a real class act. Thanks Brian!


----------



## lcso10 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a polymer flywheel for an 066 if anyone is interested. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.opcorn:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 18, 2007)

Jacob J. said:


> I asked Brian to pay the shipping on a free cylinder, not only did he do that, he sent 2.5 times what I asked for! Brian is a real class act. Thanks Brian!



Yep anytime! Some guys may think I'm a "male private" but in all I try to help like I have been helped. Thanks for the cylinder! It looks new.


----------



## lcso10 (Dec 18, 2007)

The flywheel is gone. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## huskydave (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I got my 026 project rolling now. I spent another hour porting the puppy and got the thing all back together. I ordered 2 sets of rings and I didn't crack a ring so The first person to email me will be sent a set of rings for a 44mm piston they are 1.2mm thick. I will say this the ring compressor kit is worth it's weight in gold!

This is the kit and it is the best 5 bucks you can spend if you need to rebuild your topend.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=10429&catID=93

if you need 44mm rings for a ms260 or 026 email me at [email protected]


----------



## huskydave (Dec 21, 2007)

The rings are gone.


----------



## AKDriveSprocket (Dec 23, 2007)

*Echo 650evl*

I have a non running 650 complete saw. You pay shipping from Alaska 99502. First one to reply was blsnelling. Will box ,price shipping and out to blsnelling.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 23, 2007)

*065*

Still avalible?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2007)

I sent him a PM earlier but haven't heard back.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2007)

When I first seen the 650, Thought MAN, giving away a Stihl 650
Then I read title of post, *Not that anything is wrong with a 650evl.* 



.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Dec 23, 2007)

Likewise,
rob


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2007)

Haha. I missed that


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2007)

blsnelling said:


> Haha. I missed that



I kind of thought............... 



.


----------



## AKDriveSprocket (Dec 23, 2007)

*650 evl*

Did you still want it blsnelling?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2007)

I feel like a heel saying this now, but I'll pass on this one for someone that needs it worse than I. I know nothing about Echo saws. There is a post in the Tradin' Post for someone looking for that exact saw. He needed a handle in particular. I'm assuming that wasn't you. Thanks anyway for the offer. 

PS-I can't believe I just turned down a free saw!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*066/029/290 carcass's*

update: To those who have already PMed,,, I finally got to dig in the pile today,,,, the 066 carcass I have does have a severley broken front starter side AV Mount (the bottom half of the mount is broken off & MIA) and I noticed that case side half has an extra hole drilled through the case where the top handle was tie wired in place,,,to secure the Motor to the bottom fronthandle mount :monkey: :monkey: the insidedog,tophandle,oilpump,chainbrakehandle,brakelinkages,crank,flywheel,coil and brgs are already gone,,, now for the gastank rear handle, The rear starter side AV screw tab mount is broken off and missing right down to the seam of the fuel tank,,,the rear airfilter box is cracked and split aound the mount holes,,,,,, it has been a while since I looked @ its pretty well stripped & rough,,, it was not a running saw when I got it,,,,JMHO for the time and effort to fix it one could find a compete saw needing a topend and be ahead of the game

The 029/290's I found and just glanced @ em,,, but I havent got to really look and evaluate yet ,, be patient,, the way my schedule is it may be the day after Christmas before I get time,,, to piddle again,,,,,

Merry Christmas

River


----------



## AKDriveSprocket (Dec 23, 2007)

I`m interested in the 290


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 23, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> update: To those who have already PMed,,, I finally got to dig in the pile today,,,, the 066 carcass I have does have a severley broken front starter side AV Mount (the bottom half of the mount is broken off & MIA) and I noticed that case side half has an extra hole drilled through the case where the top handle was tie wired in place,,,to secure the Motor to the bottom fronthandle mount :monkey: :monkey: the insidedog,tophandle,oilpump,chainbrakehandle,brakelinkages,crank,flywheel,coil and brgs are already gone,,, now for the gastank rear handle, The rear starter side AV screw tab mount is broken off and missing right down to the seam of the fuel tank,,,the rear airfilter box is cracked and split aound the mount holes,,,,,, it has been a while since I looked @ its pretty well stripped & rough,,, it was not a running saw when I got it,,,,JMHO for the time and effort to fix it one could find a compete saw needing a topend and be ahead of the game
> 
> The 029/290's I found and just glanced @ em,,, but I havent got to really look and evaluate yet ,, be patient,, the way my schedule is it may be the day after Christmas before I get time,,, to piddle again,,,,,
> 
> ...





066 ya say?? talk to me ...


.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 23, 2007)

AKDriveSprocket said:


> I`m interested in the 290



they have been spoken for unless they back out,,,, I will add you to the list,,,

R2'ed


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 23, 2007)

Haven't dug into my box of saw parts that I bought but will probably have some 031 parts and mac 110, 120, 130 parts up for grabs. I have been working on other projects right now and want to get them out of the way first. So it will be after x-mas before I get into the box but I will post th parts available.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey how are those 075s coming?


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have both of them running now. They still need a few odds and ends though. The one with the starter/gas tank assembly off had stripped out bolt holes so my dad and I had to tap them larger. I still want to get a look at the piston and cylinder on the one we had running at the gtg but I have been busy buying other saws. give me a pm if you still interested in buying one. I think a 084 would be more up your alley because it is a better saw for racing and modding but these things have some torque. The 075 is 111cc while I think the 084 is in the 120's. They definitely provide some fun.


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 23, 2007)

I've got a 20" Mac bar, 3/8 .050 with a subcode of XN. Don't know what it fits, but it has the square adjuster holes. Black with yellow printing. It's either new or has just a couple of hours on it. Paint is still intact.

Mount is similar to my Super XL but without oil holes.

Anyone?

Mark


----------



## Mike mandry (Dec 23, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike mandry said:


> PM sent



Mike has spoken for the Mac bar.

Mark


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Maybe an old 80cc Mac from the early 60's.Anybody interested yes im*

Maybe an old 80cc Mac from the early 60's.Anybody interested yes im


----------



## dustytools (Dec 24, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## dinosaur50 (Dec 24, 2007)

*im soory someone ales posted it i was tall them im interested*

im soory someone ales posted it i was tall them im interested


----------



## bcorradi (Dec 26, 2007)

*Anyone want a husky 266 manual and ipl?*

Send me a pm if interested.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 28, 2007)

I wanted to give a big thanks to "lsco10" for the free 026 parts.   

THANKS


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Dec 29, 2007)

My new Swede is a very funny saw 

<a href="http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u301/Suckelfass/?action=view&current=P1010951.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u301/Suckelfass/P1010951.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 31, 2007)

Great picture!

Continuing this thread- I got a free Dolmar 6400/Makita 6401 cylinder that's mint- for the cost of shipping.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 31, 2007)

*I have a 266*



bcorradi said:


> Send me a pm if interested.



I would love to have a manual,,,,

The 029/290 parts saw I posted about and you inquired,,,,, earlier,,, the gas tank is broken and so is the rear handle,,,, not just cracked really broken,, and the piston has some scoring,,,there are some usable parts there though if you want them you have first dibs,,,,


----------



## parrisw (Dec 31, 2007)

I got a old MAC 80cc complete saw, and it runs. I think it needs carb work though. Free to whoever wants it. Pricey to ship probably.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Dec 31, 2007)

blackoak said:


> PM me your address and I see what I can do.


Thank you, it is actually in pretty good shape. The piston has some scuffing, along with cylinder, it injested some dirt. May make it run later. Do you have any others you want to unload?, I want to build the father in law a gas blower to replace his lug the cord around electric blower.


----------



## JackD_ME (Jan 2, 2008)

*Oregon Chain for a Poulan*

I found an S-62 18" chain new in the box. Says "for Poulan/Sears & others" on the package.

Free to good home, just cover the shipping!

[email protected]


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 2, 2008)

RiverRat2 said:


> I would love to have a manual,,,,
> 
> The 029/290 parts saw I posted about and you inquired,,,,, earlier,,, the gas tank is broken and so is the rear handle,,,, not just cracked really broken,, and the piston has some scoring,,,there are some usable parts there though if you want them you have first dibs,,,,



I got your manual all ready to go just pm me your address and I'll get it mailed off for ya.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Anybody wanna bring this tread back alive? It was a good time when we did it last. I will offer up a saw/some parts for free, just gotta decide what....any no, my sp125 is staying put.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22 (Dec 1, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> Anybody wanna bring this tread back alive? It was a good time when we did it last. I will offer up a saw/some parts for free, just gotta decide what....any no, my sp125 is staying put.:biggrinbounce2:



I will take anything. Im lonely.:hmm3grin2orange:


Les


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2009)

Good idea Andrew. This will be a refreshing change of pace.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Just thinking of some stuff off the top of my head that I will let go.

Brand new husky 335 clutch cover, just pay shipping

BN chain adjuster for a husky 50. Will mail this for free

Got some stihl trimmer heads that are new, older stuff though. Just pay shipping. 

I will come up with some other stuff here soon.


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a good complete Mac 610 engine that I am sick of looking at. I also have a Remington SL-9 that just needs a few parts to run Id love to get rid of for shipping cost on both.


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 1, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> Just thinking of some stuff off the top of my head that I will let go.
> 
> Brand new husky 335 clutch cover, just pay shipping
> 
> ...



Your Christmas present will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## little possum (Dec 2, 2009)

Seems like a good idea. Guess I need to stock up on saws and parts for next years Christmas giving. I dont have much to offer right now.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2009)

Epicklein sent me parts trying to help me get to the bottom of my 020AV problems. Then Harzack sent me a complete other saw. So now I'm left with a spare 020. It's complete. The only problem with it is that it needs a good carb. I've already been all through this saw and cleaned everything up. Crank seals are good. P&C are decarboned. 1/4 B&C. Oiler works good. 

Only catch, Ropensaddle already hinted at it here, LINK. I'll give him first dibbs on it. I'll send him a PM. Otherwise, it's up for grabs. You pay the shipping.


----------



## Ma Barker (Dec 2, 2009)

Just yesterday Evan gave me an 024 case & handle assembly for my 026 project. Thanks for the Christmas gift Evan - and nice meeting you in person, too. 

Meanwhile, I've got PM700 and 10-10 parts that's I'd be happy to send to a good home. Parts include carbs, coils, 1 electronic ignition, a tank/handle assembly, clutches, flywheels, shrouds, caps, starters, oil pumps, just about anything but P/C. 

Let me know what your 10-10-style saw needs! 

Ma


----------



## parrisw (Dec 2, 2009)

Never seen this one before. Good idea, but giving away saws/parts is like giving away one of my kids!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Epicklein sent me parts trying to help me get to the bottom of my 020AV problems. Then Harzack sent me a complete other saw. So now I'm left with a spare 020. It's complete. The only problem with it is that it needs a good carb. I've already been all through this saw and cleaned everything up. Crank seals are good. P&C are decarboned. 1/4 B&C. Oiler works good.
> 
> Only catch, Ropensaddle already hinted at it here, LINK. I'll give him first dibbs on it. I'll send him a PM. Otherwise, it's up for grabs. You pay the shipping.



I'll stand next in line.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 2, 2009)

blackoak said:


> Anybody need any parts for a Stihl BG55 hand held leaf blower. I can hook you up. I bought 17 used ones at a local auction and just now had the time to start going through them. Most of them are either locked up, or have low compression so I doubt that any will have good piston or cylinders.



how much is a new p/c?


----------



## stinkbait (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a bunch of spare David Bradley gear drive stuff (dawgs, gears, handles, etc.). I also have several homelite mini xl part saws. I have an old homelite 600D parts saw. I also have a homelite zip parts saw. I have 2 homelite 330 parts saws, and some super xl crankcases that may have some usable parts. If I can think of anything else, I will post it.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 2, 2009)

I have an extra ring for a 262XP. Just pay shipping.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Epicklein sent me parts trying to help me get to the bottom of my 020AV problems. Then Harzack sent me a complete other saw. So now I'm left with a spare 020. It's complete. The only problem with it is that it needs a good carb. I've already been all through this saw and cleaned everything up. Crank seals are good. P&C are decarboned. 1/4 B&C. Oiler works good.
> 
> Only catch, Ropensaddle already hinted at it here, LINK. I'll give him first dibbs on it. I'll send him a PM. Otherwise, it's up for grabs. You pay the shipping.





Brian VT said:


> I'll stand next in line.



Rope didn't really want it. He was just messin' with me If you still want it, PM me your address and I'll give you my PayPal addy for the shipping costs.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> If you still want it, PM me your address and I'll give you my PayPal addy for the shipping costs.


Cool. I send you a clutch cover, you send me a whole saw ! LOL
Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Cool. I send you a clutch cover, you send me a whole saw ! LOL
> Merry Christmas to you and yours.



Lol. I can't keep track of everything. You'll be getting that clutch cover back


----------



## ghitch75 (Dec 2, 2009)

got a 046 coil,homy c5 runs and a mac 550 basket case......all free just pay ship....


merry x-mas


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 2, 2009)

RVALUE said:


> how much is a new p/c?



Not a whole lot. Lakeside has a thread here somewhere that states the entire long block is cheaper that the P&C.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 2, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> Just thinking of some stuff off the top of my head that I will let go.
> 
> Brand new husky 335 clutch cover, just pay shipping
> 
> ...



Anyone need super 2 parts, small odds and ends for the 021/023/025 family, ditto for 029 & family? I have some bg55 parts, some br400 & family parts. Few fs55 parts.....


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a Mac 250 needs carb and starter cover
Homey 240 needs starter cover
Homey 150 don't remember what was wrong with that one
You cover shipping and I'll send it. or would be willing to trade for some Stihl project saws.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2009)

The 020AV is spoken for. It's boxed up and will be heading to Brian this evening.


----------



## ironman_gq (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm looking for an 046 OEM piston if anyone has one.


Ive got an ms180 carb and the quick adjust clutch cover/wheel for a 170/180 if anyone interested just PM


----------



## catbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

Brad, Is it okay If instead of exchanging gifts I'm cutting wood? it's what I believe I'll be doing for quite a while, of course I'll take Chrismas Eve,Christmas and New Year's and not cut lol. Of corsue I'm only semi-kidding...


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 2, 2009)

Dear Santa! LOL

Looking for a 041 handle, with possible good underside av mount, and 046 P/C
(realizing I may need to throw some cash out.)

I have,
2 basket cases of a 026(both have, or have had scavenged bad coils and p/c
husky 335xpt in a box (plastic is trash, and bad coil.
and copies of husky and stihl repair manuals, and parts lists


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 2, 2009)

I would like to put a XL-925 carb on my X-mas list. 

My "gift bag" is pretty heavy. I have been very blessed with saws and parts since I showed up here. It would be impossible for me to list all of the stuff I'd part with, so keep your Santa lists coming.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 3, 2009)

Bowtie said:


> I have a good complete Mac 610 engine that I am sick of looking at. I also have a Remington SL-9 that just needs a few parts to run Id love to get rid of for shipping cost on both.



Still got the 610? If so, PM me with shipping costs...I been staring at a 610 complete w/o motor, was just going to part it. lol 

God Bless

Jeff


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 3, 2009)

I got 2 complete Crapsman 2.0 - same as a poulan 2000 i believe. only need pistons, both cyl should be good.

I'll list more in daylight hrs. lol I got a few stuffs free, shipping costs on stuff over a few duckets to ship.

God Bless everyone.

Jeff


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 3, 2009)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Dear Santa! LOL
> 
> Looking for a 041 handle, with possible good underside av mount, and 046 P/C
> (realizing I may need to throw some cash out.)
> ...



Is that a 041 AV or 041 Farmboss. I believe the handles where different between them. Post a pic and I'll check to see if I have one.


----------



## drill.daddy (Dec 3, 2009)

i have a few 044 parts, no tanks or recoils, i need 064 piston , 066 piston , 


merry christmas


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2009)

I've got a complete Homelite Super XL I'd like to give to someone. This saw was given to my by Supercabs at the Indiana GTG. I think he said it runs with fuel squirted in the carb. It's dirty and need cleaned up, but should make a good runner. You pay the shipping, and it's yours.


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 3, 2009)

I know I have a low top lid and filter for a 365/372. The lid is kind of brown as Huskies get, but in good shape. I'll never use them.

Gotta do some digging. I've got a couple of short loops of .325 chain that are new in the box too. Details later. Okay, Oregon "S", with "91" on the tangs, one 49 link loop and one 52. Looks like one may have been used once, but got them from a hardware store going out of business.


----------



## stinkbait (Dec 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've got a complete Homelite Super XL I'd like to give to someone. This saw was given to my by Supercabs at the Indiana GTG. I think he said it runs with fuel squirted in the carb. It's dirty and need cleaned up, but should make a good runner. You pay the shipping, and it's yours.



Lets see some pics.


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 3, 2009)

Garden Of Eden said:


> I got 2 complete Crapsman 2.0 - same as a poulan 2000 i believe. only need pistons, both cyl should be good.
> 
> I'll list more in daylight hrs. lol I got a few stuffs free, shipping costs on stuff over a few duckets to ship.
> 
> ...



PM sent


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 3, 2009)

I know it's not chainsaw related, but I have a 200w VR3 car amplifier I don't need anymore, someone pays shipping they can have it.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have some 041/041AV parts. Post what you need.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've got a complete Homelite Super XL I'd like to give to someone. This saw was given to my by Supercabs at the Indiana GTG. I think he said it runs with fuel squirted in the carb. It's dirty and need cleaned up, but should make a good runner. You pay the shipping, and it's yours.





stinkbait said:


> Lets see some pics.



It's already spoken for in PM. It's going to ghitch75. Merry *Christ*mas


----------



## stinkbait (Dec 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It's already spoken for in PM. It's going to ghitch75. Merry *Christ*mas



I didn't want/need it. I just wanted to see what kind of deal someone would be getting. I give up on the super xl's a long time ago. I think it was after I really got interested in mcculloch chainsaws. I still have my super xl925 though, only because it's a beast.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> I still have my super xl925 though, only because it's a beast.



I've got two of those. One of them came from Supercabs as well


----------



## Ma Barker (Dec 3, 2009)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Dear Santa! LOL
> 
> Looking for a 041 handle, with possible good underside av mount, and 046 P/C
> (realizing I may need to throw some cash out.)
> ...



Sent you a PM.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Merry *Christ*mas



I'm so stealing this. Just to let you know.

Have a blessed day guys.

Jeff


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've got a complete Homelite Super XL I'd like to give to someone. This saw was given to my by Supercabs at the Indiana GTG. I think he said it runs with fuel squirted in the carb. It's dirty and need cleaned up, but should make a good runner. You pay the shipping, and it's yours.



Cool offer.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Cool offer.



Passing along the favor


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Cool offer.



Passing along the favor You told me at the time to pass it on to who ever I wanted if I so chose. I thought this would be a great time to do that, thanks to you!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Passing along the favor



I don't know what I'll have left for this thread after the GTG Saturday. I'm sure I can come up with something. I'll check back here in a few days.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 3, 2009)

I will take some Stihl basket cases if there are any.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have most of a Pioneer P28 here to donate. It was in 9 outta 10 condition when taken apart...has bad bar stud and tired of looking at it.

Just maybe someone has a 044 or homelite SXL-9xx series :help:


----------



## litefoot (Dec 3, 2009)

I've got some 034 Super parts.....would like an 064 piston from Santa.


----------



## ECRUPPRECHT (Dec 3, 2009)

I am just lookin for any stihl complete non runner. it has to be stihl because i have source for parts. I have never rebuilt a saw before and am dying to try it out. to start, i just dont wanna dump a bunch of money on a nonrunner and totally fubar the thing, i would prefer a small or med size to start but anything will do prolly wont get a pro saw given to me but if someone is feeling generous hahaha. arnt the pro saws easier to work on??


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 3, 2009)

ECRUPPRECHT said:


> I am just lookin for any stihl complete non runner. it has to be stihl because i have source for parts. I have never rebuilt a saw before and am dying to try it out. to start, i just dont wanna dump a bunch of money on a nonrunner and totally fubar the thing, i would prefer a small or med size to start but anything will do prolly wont get a pro saw given to me but if someone is feeling generous hahaha. arnt the pro saws easier to work on??



I would start out on a Poulan or something in that line. Stihl's are costly to rebuild and I would hate for you to spend the money in parts and have something go wrong and you waste alot of money for nothing. I started with a Poulan (I think) and worked my way up. just me 2 cents though.


----------



## The Burning Rom (Dec 3, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> I would start out on a Poulan or something in that line. Stihl's are costly to rebuild and I would hate for you to spend the money in parts and have something go wrong and you waste alot of money for nothing. I started with a Poulan (I think) and worked my way up. just me 2 cents though.



:agree2: STIHLs are definitely costly to rebuild...extremely costly if you're picky like I am :taped:

As for the Christmas giving, I think I have a good 031/032 non-brake side cover and a good outer 031 gas tank half (will not fit the 032) if anyone needs 'em. I might have more...I'd have to check next time I'm up north.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ghitch75 I sent you a pm about the C-5


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 3, 2009)

Wildman1024 said:


> I have most of a Pioneer P28 here to donate. It was in 9 outta 10 condition when taken apart...has bad bar stud and tired of looking at it.
> 
> Just maybe someone has a 044 or homelite SXL-9xx series :help:



I'm down for a P-28...

I don't have much to give out since I've been giving freebies out all year, but I may have extra 044/440 parts or a few 064 odds and ends...I do have some NOS Homelite stuff but most of it is for the tiny consumer saws or weedeaters.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Dec 3, 2009)

*Bucket O' Parts*

I have a bucket of Homelite 350 parts -- handles, covers, tank and what not I am willing to give whoever wants to pay shipping. PM me if you want a group photo and a better list of what is there.


----------



## billmartin (Dec 3, 2009)

If anybody has a used up cyl that I could start practicing porting on that would be sweet. 
A 257 or 262xp cyl would be preferred. Cause I have a good running 257 thats going 262 as soon as I can justify it.
I will gladly pay shipping and whatever else within reason:greenchainsaw:

Thanks Bill


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone want a used but good condition 6400/6401 P&C? You pay shipping.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 3, 2009)

Not trying to be a prick here, but let's keep this thread strictly to what we have up for free/giving. Needs or wants should be posted in the trading post thread. Carry On the X-Mas spirit!


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 3, 2009)

My gift to all of you at AS is...


....... ME!

LMAO... 

Gary


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 3, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> My gift to all of you at AS is...
> 
> 
> ....... ME!
> ...



*The gift that keeps on giving .....LOL*



.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 3, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm down for a P-28...
> 
> I don't have much to give out since I've been giving freebies out all year, but I may have extra 044/440 parts or a few 064 odds and ends...I do have some NOS Homelite stuff but most of it is for the tiny consumer saws or weedeaters.



064 parts ay? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone want a used but good condition 6400/6401 P&C? You pay shipping.



I have an extra 6401 piston and ring also, low-hour out of a saw that got a BB on it. 



04ultra said:


> *The gift that keeps on giving .....LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> .



I wondered what that smell was, I was looking everywhere...:monkey:


----------



## little possum (Dec 3, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> My gift to all of you at AS is...
> 
> 
> ....... ME!
> ...



Can I be a *regifter*? lol 

Just messin with ya Gary.


----------



## dragrcr (Dec 4, 2009)

I got a poulan 1800 or maybe a 2000, needs work(fuel lines), that Id let go for shipping, also have two of those POS crasftsmans with the terrible AV spring that bolts to the head.........I think they both run and they both have the dreded broken spring.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm down for a P-28...
> 
> I don't have much to give out since I've been giving freebies out all year, but I may have extra 044/440 parts or a few 064 odds and ends...I do have some NOS Homelite stuff but most of it is for the tiny consumer saws or weedeaters.




Check your PM's


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 4, 2009)

dragrcr said:


> I got a poulan 1800 or maybe a 2000, needs work(fuel lines), that Id let go for shipping, also have two of those POS crasftsmans with the terrible AV spring that bolts to the head.........I think they both run and they both have the dreded broken spring.



PM sent


----------



## BobL (Dec 4, 2009)

I gave my 82 year mom a lawn mower for Xmas.
She absolutely loves it!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've got a complete Homelite Super XL I'd like to give to someone. This saw was given to my by Supercabs at the Indiana GTG. I think he said it runs with fuel squirted in the carb. It's dirty and need cleaned up, but should make a good runner. You pay the shipping, and it's yours.





blsnelling said:


> It's already spoken for in PM. It's going to ghitch75. Merry *Christ*mas



I haven't heard anything back from Ghitch75. If not by later today, I'll be passing it along to the next guy. Who wants it?


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I haven't heard anything back from Ghitch75. If not by later today, I'll be passing it along to the next guy. Who wants it?




I'd be interested Brad


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 4, 2009)

I am getting the C5 from Ghitch75. 
I have an 066 cylinder that has some alum deposits, It can easily be cleaned with acid. Free, and I'll pay shipping! I'll try to dig up some more stuff.
Merry Christmas
Jim


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll take it CSW.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 4, 2009)

I could use a 385/390 handle bar. willing to trade some 028 parts as well.

Brad,
Did anyone drive the saw from Paul001s shop to you yet? I think it was a Mall if I remember . That would be a nice Christmas gift for you eh?

Angelo


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2009)

angelo c said:


> Brad,
> Did anyone drive the saw from Paul001s shop to you yet? I think it was a Mall if I remember . That would be a nice Christmas gift for you eh?
> 
> Angelo



As far as I know, that's still supposed to happen the day after Christmas. It's PlantBiologist that's making the trip. We haven't discussed it in a while. It's two saws. Mall 7H and a Sally Saw.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> As far as I know, that's still supposed to happen the day after Christmas. It's PlantBiologist that's making the trip. We haven't discussed it in a while. It's two saws. Mall 7H and a Sally Saw.



Good for you Brad, 
Let me know if it doesn't happen. I'm out of work and have a friend in OH I could visit, with a little motivation...
A


----------



## PB (Dec 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> As far as I know, that's still supposed to happen the day after Christmas. It's PlantBiologist that's making the trip. We haven't discussed it in a while. It's two saws. Mall 7H and a Sally Saw.



Planning on it. Picking up on Dec. 19 and have it to OH just after Christmas.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Planning on it. Picking up on Dec. 19 and have it to OH just after Christmas.



Excellent news!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2009)

angelo c said:


> Good for you Brad,
> Let me know if it doesn't happen. I'm out of work and have a friend in OH I could visit, with a little motivation...
> A



I've still got the Mall 6 in NJ that I have no arrangements made to get. Paul001 has it at his place. He's in Edgewater Park, NJ 08010. How far is that from you?


----------



## angelo c (Dec 4, 2009)

Brad, 
I'll PM you.
A


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2009)

angelo c said:


> Brad,
> I'll PM you.
> A



PM and email sent. That would be awesome if something could be arranged. That's quite the haul though.


----------



## KTM640 (Dec 4, 2009)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> I am getting the C5 from Ghitch75.
> I have an 066 cylinder that has some alum deposits, It can easily be cleaned with acid. Free, and I'll pay shipping! I'll try to dig up some more stuff.
> Merry Christmas
> Jim



Chainsawwhisperer, I'm in need of the 066 cylinder. I have some experience with cleaning the alum off the cylinder so that's no bigger. Thanks 

Jon


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry KTM, Sefh3 allready spoke for it.

Sefh3, PM me your addy
CSW


----------



## KTM640 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for offering it up Chainsawwhisper. I'll keep looking.


----------



## RBurtcher (Dec 4, 2009)

oldsaw said:


> *I know I have a low top lid and filter for a 365/372. The lid is kind of brown as Huskies get, but in good shape. I'll never use them.*
> Gotta do some digging. I've got a couple of short loops of .325 chain that are new in the box too. Details later. Okay, Oregon "S", with "91" on the tangs, one 49 link loop and one 52. Looks like one may have been used once, but got them from a hardware store going out of business.



PM sent.. Robert


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 4, 2009)

So, I'm not looking for free here, but anyone got a line on a decent tach I could grab? New, used, whatever. I'm just tuning a couple cheapie HO saws for now. I wanna play, and maybe upgrade if I like it. I do know I want a tach though...

Thanks, and God bless...


----------



## Honkie (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a nice hommie XL-12 jug n slug.......I think the crank is with it also.

XL-12 clutch assy

A 028 AV woods boss top cover

028 crank case 

028 tank/ handle (cracked where ya put your foot on it to start it)

Just pay shipping

Kris


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 4, 2009)

Honkie said:


> I have a nice hommie XL-12 jug n slug.......I think the crank is with it also.
> 
> XL-12 clutch assy
> 
> ...



Hey Honk,
Any takers on the XL-12 stuff?
CSW


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I haven't heard anything back from Ghitch75. If not by later today, I'll be passing it along to the next guy. Who wants it?





HittinSteel said:


> I'd be interested Brad



You still want it? It's yours. I PMd him again this morning and still haven't heard back. So off to the next guy.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dear Santa,
While my son was out in the garage tonight he took a MS290 and 036 pistons off my bench and lost the pistons clips. If anyone has these laying around could you please send these to me I'll pay the shipping. Thank you


----------



## shawn022 (Dec 4, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Dear Santa,
> While my son was out in the garage tonight he took a MS290 and 036 pistons off my bench and lost the pistons clips. If anyone has these laying around could you please send these to me I'll pay the shipping. Thank you



You cool with used? If so PM me for the 290 clips.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 4, 2009)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Hey Honk,
> Any takers on the XL-12 stuff?
> CSW



What XL-12 stuff do you need?

I would like to thank whoever dug this thread up. You all are making my holidays even better by allowing me to share some of my "treasures" with others. Kinda like my wife giving clothes away.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 5, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> What XL-12 stuff do you need?
> 
> I would like to thank whoever dug this thread up. You all are making my holidays even better by allowing me to share some of my "treasures" with others. Kinda like my wife giving clothes away.



I Know I need a complete clutch & drum, Also a chain cover (5/16) studs.
The P/C are not great, but I can make due with them.
The saw is actually an old SXL but most of the parts interchange.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## ghitch75 (Dec 5, 2009)

chainsawwhisperer got the C5.....

still have the mac550.....



sorry didn't back sooner Brad......been workin'...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2009)

ghitch75 said:


> chainsawwhisperer got the C5.....
> 
> still have the mac550.....
> 
> ...



Haven't heard back from HittinSteel yet either, lol. I just sent you a PM. HittinSteel, looks like it'll end up with ghitch75 afterall


----------



## ghitch75 (Dec 5, 2009)

B200Driver got the 550.....


thanks Brad for the XL.....


Merry X-mas!! AS


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2009)

ghitch75 said:


> B200Driver got the 550.....
> 
> 
> thanks Brad for the XL.....
> ...



The Super XL is now claimed and shipping paid for. Thanks ghitch75. Have a blessed *Christ*mas.


----------



## ghitch75 (Dec 5, 2009)

well i guess i have 1 more.....got a factory set of full wraps for a 372xp...was goin' to sell them but it's the holidays...... first pm gets them...


----------



## lcso10 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have 2 Walbro SDC carburetors that I think fit Homo XL-12. One is still wrapped in plastic and the other is not. I thought both were new but one out of the wrapper has dust and shelf dirt. I know I have had these 15 years. They are up for grabs. I would just like some shipping. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 5, 2009)

B200-claus is having fun with this!

The sleigh cannot seem to find two of your houses. 

*SEND ME YOUR ADDRESS ALREADY!!!!*

You know who you are.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Dec 6, 2009)

I have 2 Walbro SDC carburetors that I think fit Homo XL-12. One is still wrapped in plastic and the other is not. I thought both were new but one out of the wrapper has dust and shelf dirt. I know I have had these 15 years. They are up for grabs. I would just like some shipping. Merry Christmas.


i'd be glad to pay the shipping. Just tell me how much. I'll pm you my info.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Dec 6, 2009)

I have some Power Mac 310's for parts and a couple of runners, just need some shipping.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 6, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Haven't heard back from HittinSteel yet either, lol. I just sent you a PM. HittinSteel, looks like it'll end up with ghitch75 afterall



Hey, sorry about that. I was busy all day yesterday. Send her a long to Ghitch as a buddy dropped off an old Skilsaw 1645 yesterday. That will give me something to mess with. Thanks.


----------



## thinkxingu (Dec 6, 2009)

Santa cutie, hurry down the chimney tonight...with a STIHL BANNER FOR MY GARAGE OR SHED!!!

Wish I had something to give...

S


----------



## Honkie (Dec 6, 2009)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Hey Honk,
> Any takers on the XL-12 stuff?
> CSW



Nope....You want it?


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 6, 2009)

Does that xl12 have a good clutch cover? Mine is broke


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 6, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Does that xl12 have a good clutch cover? Mine is broke



Aren't they all? I wish I had a box full of those.


----------



## grapplermi (Dec 6, 2009)

I've got a brand new Woodland Pro Low pro chain. 30LP for 12 inch bar, 44 drive links; .365 x .050. Baileys sent the wrong one, and told me to throw this one away. Any takers?

Matt


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2009)

grapplermi said:


> I've got a brand new Woodland Pro Low pro chain. 30LP for 12 inch bar, 44 drive links; .365 x .050. Baileys sent the wrong one, and told me to throw this one away. Any takers?
> 
> Matt



I could use that if you don't mind. That'll fit the new bar I just put on my 020AV. I intended to order a loop, since that's the lopro chain I prefer.


----------



## ghitch75 (Dec 6, 2009)

little possum got the full wraps.....


----------



## grapplermi (Dec 6, 2009)

Yep Brad, the chain's yours. I'll post it off tomorrow.

cheers


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2009)

grapplermi said:


> Yep Brad, the chain's yours. I'll post it off tomorrow.
> 
> cheers



Thanks! Let me know how much shipping is. PM me your email addy.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 6, 2009)

Honkie said:


> Nope....You want it?



Yes, I'll take the stuff! Thanks.
I'll PM you my addy and let me know what the shipping costs are.
Merry Christmas
Jim


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 6, 2009)

Pro-Mac 610 power head up for grabs, runs, oils , brake works.
Jim


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 6, 2009)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Pro-Mac 610 power head up for grabs, runs, oils , brake works.
> Jim



PM Sent


----------



## Bubbles Up (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a Craftsmen/Poulan XXV bar and chain. 14 inch.
Will fit other models too.


----------



## smitty299 (Dec 6, 2009)

I've got a tach ( senDEC sts-5000 ) first pm takes it and i'll cover the shipping so its free


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2009)

smitty299 said:


> I've got a tach ( senDEC sts-5000 ) first pm takes it and i'll cover the shipping so its free



That'll make a nice little present for somebody. Someone's always looking for a tach.


----------



## little possum (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks ghitch. :yourock:


----------



## smitty299 (Dec 6, 2009)

smitty299 said:


> I've got a tach ( senDEC sts-5000 ) first pm takes it and i'll cover the shipping so its free



B200Driver takes it


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 7, 2009)

smitty299 said:


> I've got a tach ( senDEC sts-5000 ) first pm takes it and i'll cover the shipping so its free



Wow! There's a nice gift!!


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 7, 2009)

Bubbles Up said:


> I have a Craftsmen/Poulan XXV bar and chain. 14 inch.
> Will fit other models too.



PM Sent!


----------



## litefoot (Dec 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That'll make a nice little present for somebody. Someone's always looking for a tach.



+1, Wish I had seen it sooner.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah I was a tad late on that one too.


----------



## Fastcast (Dec 7, 2009)

Have quite a few Poulan 306a parts.....Need a jug, piston & rings for a FS/55 strimmer....Sure would like to find a "needs a little work" Poulan 4000 on the cheap!


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Dec 7, 2009)

*Lombard (XL 12)*

This is cool idea. Seems like all the saw elves are busy filling Christmas wish lists.

I have a Lombard that I have been told is a re-badged Homelite XL-12. I have not done much with it since I bought as part of a large saw lot. It appears to be complete -- covers, carb, handle, coil, flywheel, etc.

The recoil is not working so I cannot get a compression reading, but the one time I got it to engage, it did pull over (not frozen).

I have seen a lot of buzz about the XL-12 in this thread so thought I would offer for free to a fellow AS member willing to cover shipping cost from 48085. I have enough saw projects for now and this is near the bottom of the list. So, have at it!

PM me if interested.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Dayton 2Z463*

I got this dayton, its been a headache for me. It runs and really good but when turned on its site it runs faster or slower (Bad Seals). I just got a kit off the bay and replaced the flywheel side and it made it better but not 100% better. It also has a new nova module on it and all new intake gaskets/fuel lines and filter. I have the clutch side seal here but not the tools or the ambition. I'm just gonna offer it up for someone.

I would be interested in a stihl of about the same size or a 6401. Not to picky and will consider what santa has.


----------



## teacherman (Dec 7, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> I've got a number of cylinders that could use a home-
> 
> Homelite 750/8800 (I think it's the same for both, it's 54mm and new) now spoken for also!
> 
> ...



Do you have any 012 cylinders? Just curious........


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 7, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Do you have any 012 cylinders? Just curious........



Nope, I'm happy to say I don't have anything at all for that series of saws (009,010,011,012). I gave the last of it away to another member.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Dec 7, 2009)

i have a cylinder off a ms660 that has a bad scratch between the transfer on the exhaust side no longer have the saw so if someone thinks they can use it they can have it i will even cover shipping


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Dec 7, 2009)

cylinder gone that was quick


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 8, 2009)

Still got a bunch of parts, (2 complete saws minus pistons) for craftsman 2.0s. Little micro buggers. PM with what ya need, and for shipping it's yours. Or, if I can get piston/s, I'll rebuild them/it, and send that. just for shipping. 

I'll post a pic of what I'm talking about.

Also, still looking for a decent tach. Will trade/pay. Thanks

God Bless

Jeff


----------



## m44 (Dec 8, 2009)

If anyone has them I need a super Xl p and c a super ez p and c, and a 272 clutch cover. I have tons of parts for homelite xl-2s if anybody needs them.


----------



## MotorSeven (Dec 8, 2009)

Brian VT, I read you were looking for 020 parts...what do you need?

I have a entire crank/bottom end, a cylinder that needs very little work & I can even throw in the scored piston that came with it ;>! 

Shipping is on you, just let me know!

RD


----------



## Donley (Dec 8, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I have some 041/041AV parts. Post what you need.




I need the aluminum plate that the choke lever mounts to. i am waiting on my dealer to get me all the gaskets from the cyl up so this would be a good time to swap it out if you have one. btw its a farmboss if it matters.

thx in advance.

pss im still looking at this 55 with confused looks. lol


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2009)

Those are cute little saws, Jeff. I assume that's a reed saw?


----------



## litefoot (Dec 8, 2009)

Here at Christmas time, I'd like to make a donation to Darin and Jennifer for maintaining this great site. Can one of you site sponsors clue us in on how to do so?


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 8, 2009)

Yup. Both saws are reeds. Would be a sick little saw if it had a brake on it, and I could get a piston. Its apparently the only part you can't order anymore. Used is it.

Funny story about these too. I sold them to my neighbor after I got 'em running. He used the one for 2 days, and tried to pull the piston, and broke it. Same with the second one. The calls me whining about how they're junk. Lol. He's a card. So I sold them and got them back free. Lol

I'd be interested in the pistons if I could ever find them. Many hours of searching turned frustrating...

God bless,
Jeff


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 8, 2009)

MotorSeven said:


> Brian VT, I read you were looking for 020 parts...what do you need?
> 
> I have a entire crank/bottom end, a cylinder that needs very little work & I can even throw in the scored piston that came with it ;>!
> 
> ...


Brad sent me a whole saw. I only need a chain brake handle now, I think.
If no one else wants your parts I may take them as spares. Let's wait and see.
Thanks for the offer and Merry Christmas.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Brad sent me a whole saw. I only need a chain brake handle now, I think.
> If no one else wants your parts I may take them as spares. Let's wait and see.
> Thanks for the offer and Merry Christmas.



I'm not sure what you might need for your kill switch. Epicklien sent me the switch slide that you have.

The dealer that sold me my 3/8 oil gear did not have another. Sorry.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 8, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not sure what you might need for your kill switch. Epicklien sent me the switch slide that you have.
> 
> The dealer that sold me my 3/8 oil gear did not have another. Sorry.



If that 3/8 oiler gear is the same as an 015, my dealer ordered me one and it came in today. They are still available down here.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> If that 3/8 oiler gear is the same as an 015...



I don't think it is.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2009)

Yesterday I was given a MS170 parts saw. Everything is there except the flywheel, clutch, and clutch cover. Unfortunately, someone stuck a screwdriver or something in the exhaust port and ruined the P&C. The crank is fine. The parts are all dirty, but they're free to you for the cost of shipping.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 9, 2009)

im surprised the rod didn't bend! dude they are weak my 023 has a bad rod bearing on the crank....... these rods are not strong


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> im surprised the rod didn't bend! dude they are weak my 023 has a bad rod bearing on the crank....... these rods are not strong



Uh, hello. Welcome to last year


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 9, 2009)

Check you PM on the 170.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Uh, hello. Welcome to last year



january third to be exact lol


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 9, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> im surprised the rod didn't bend! dude they are weak my 023 has a bad rod bearing on the crank....... these rods are not strong



I'll bet the pistons are weak as well. ROFL
Brad, any thoughts?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> january third to be exact lol





chainsawwhisperer said:


> I'll bet the pistons are weak as well. ROFL
> Brad, any thoughts?



I know *nothing*!:spam:


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I know *nothing*!:spam:



I thought I took care of that with the va ditty o education I gave ya,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I thought I took care of that with the va ditty o education I gave ya,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That's what I thought too


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I know *nothing*!:spam:



get that printed on a shirt............................


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That's what I thought too



Well shoot, I'll have to make another va diddy o just as soon as my doo grows back, got me a haircut the other day, man I feel bald headed, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 9, 2009)

so tommie... got any stihl parts/saws to give away???????


----------



## joatmon (Dec 9, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> get that printed on a shirt............................



Why??????????????? It's written all over his work.

Just kidding Brad. Couldn't help myself,

ole joat


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 9, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> so tommie... got any stihl parts/saws to give away???????



I'm supposedly on his list for a saw... 


Thall- Leave brad alone you old bastard :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: :sword:


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 9, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Why??????????????? It's written all over his work.
> 
> Just kidding Brad. Couldn't help myself,
> 
> ole joat



you to you ole' goat!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Why??????????????? It's written all over his work.
> 
> Just kidding Brad. Couldn't help myself,
> 
> ole joat



Now *that *was a good one!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## joatmon (Dec 9, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> you to you ole' goat!



ewe to ewe too ole Mattie.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 9, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> so tommie... got any stihl parts/saws to give away???????



Whatcha looking for??


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 9, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I'm supposedly on his list for a saw...
> 
> 
> Thall- Leave brad alone you old bastard :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: :sword:



Well the thread says giving so I'm giving it to him,LOLOLOL

He knows I'm messing around, relax..


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well the thread says giving so I'm giving it to him,LOLOLOL
> 
> He knows I'm messing around, relax..



I'll take that 064 as a peace offering


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 9, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well the thread says giving so I'm giving it to him,LOLOLOL
> 
> He knows I'm messing around, relax..



I know, its funny. But you know i have to give you chit.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 9, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha looking for??



3/4 wrap for my 660?


----------



## joatmon (Dec 9, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> 3/4 wrap for my 660?



Matt,

You get that blower?  

No? I think it's to be delivered today. I'd get to the post box and wait.

ole joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'll take that 064 as a peace offering



That saw is in route to SC. Far as peace offering, let me think on that for awhile.




Ok I've thought about it but I'll need to think some more.


Still thinking.


Welp I've finally decided, yup I decided I need to think some more,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 9, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha looking for??



023 crank and rod, any 084 parts, let me know what ya got ...... pm me i have a list that could make the thread slow...lol


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 9, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Matt,
> 
> You get that blower?
> 
> ...



If i here a truck coming up ill know.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 9, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> 3/4 wrap for my 660?



Thats no problem. Got many of those in stock, I'll be glad to give one to ya, bout what time ya coming by the shop. We close at 2.44pm today, you got 30 seconds or Joat will get it, he's here now..


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> That saw is in route to SC. Far as peace offering, let me think on that for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful. Don't hurt yourself now!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 9, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Thats no problem. Got many of those in stock, I'll be glad to give one to ya, bout what time ya coming by the shop. We close at 2.44pm today, you got 30 seconds or Joat will get it, he's here now..



if you got one cheaper then my dealer. I might just tig onto my 1/2 wrap.

Many in stock but Joat will get it?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Yesterday I was given a MS170 parts saw. Everything is there except the flywheel, clutch, and clutch cover. Unfortunately, someone stuck a screwdriver or something in the exhaust port and ruined the P&C. The crank is fine. The parts are all dirty, but they're free to you for the cost of shipping.





sefh3 said:


> Check you PM on the 170.



The MS170 is going to sefh3.


----------



## edisto (Dec 9, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Ok I've thought about it but I'll need to think some more.
> 
> 
> Still thinking.
> ...



First time's the hardest...it gets easier after that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The MS170 is going to sefh3.



I off to the shop to look at a 170 parts box I have what is needed again?


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 9, 2009)

Keep me posted of what you have.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Keep me posted of what you have.



Just a quick look in the box it's missing the coil and some bolts and little thing I can get a picture if you want it has a 017 cover but is a 170 I took 4 saws and made 3 out of the pile. you can have what is left.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 9, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Just a quick look in the box it's missing the coil and some bolts and little thing I can get a picture if you want it has a 017 cover but is a 170 I took 4 saws and made 3 out of the pile. you can have what is left.



Just sent a PM to you.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Just a quick look in the box it's missing the coil and some bolts and little thing I can get a picture if you want it has a 017 cover but is a 170 I took 4 saws and made 3 out of the pile. you can have what is left.



He will need the P&C, flywheel, clutch, and clutch cover. I think that's it. BTW, your box is ready to go. It will ship tomorrow via USPS Priority Mail. You'll probably get it Fri or Sat.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Just sent a PM to you.



PIC sent.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 9, 2009)

got em. Looking forward to this project.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 9, 2009)

I may have my Homelite 240 up. Tried the trading post but no hits, Ill let it go somewhat cheep if someone needs it, It ran fine last time but i want to look it over again, I tore it down and clean it up nicely. 

PM if you could use it. I was thinking of trying to port it...? 

Maybe a trade for something?


----------



## BeansBaxter (Dec 9, 2009)

This thread has been fun to watch. As a tinkerer that has rebuilt Chevy small block V8s, I'm curious about working on 2-stroke motors, especially saws.

All I've done so far is remove the muffler deflector and adjust the carb on my Echo CS-400 and rebuilt the carb on a Homelite string trimmer for a friend.

I'd love to have a project saw to play if anybody reading this thread has something interesting they won't ever get around to working on.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 10, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> got em. Looking forward to this project.



I got it in the mail today, bumped into Santa at the post office and he covered shipping so we are strait.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Tell Santa that I appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 10, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 10, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> That saw is in route to SC. Far as peace offering, let me think on that for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, you still thinking about this???


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> So, you still thinking about this???



Yeah, what's my peace offering. You don't want the Ohio mafia making a personal visit now do you?


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 10, 2009)

ghitch75 said:


> chainsawwhisperer got the C5.....
> 
> still have the mac550.....
> 
> ...



I got home from work to find a C5 on the front step!
Ghitch, that thing is in prety nice shape for it's age, way nicer than the one I have.
Thanks again and Merry Christmas
Jim


----------



## ghitch75 (Dec 10, 2009)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> I got home from work to find a C5 on the front step!
> Ghitch, that thing is in prety nice shape for it's age, way nicer than the one I have.
> Thanks again and Merry Christmas
> Jim



it runs too!!!:jawdrop:....lol

YW


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 10, 2009)

c'mon


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 10, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> c'mon



:agree2: This isn't the thread for that. Start your own.


----------



## ghitch75 (Dec 10, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> glad some folks have a good christmas i know im not dad on his death bed and much going on in my own life besides i cannot afford gifts not even putting a tree up this year
> 
> my heart meds are running out tommorrow my rythmol costs almost 60.00 to get them filled guess what i cannot even afford that my business is stopped no orders are coming in at all so how can i have a good christmas ?
> 
> ...



man sorry for your hard times......i hope things start comin' your way.....Merry Christmas to you any way....


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 10, 2009)

Calvin, I thought we dealt with this last week. There's no place for that here:agree2: This is a thread about giving, not begging and complaining!


----------



## slinger (Dec 10, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> glad some folks have a good christmas i know im not dad on his death bed and much going on in my own life besides i cannot afford gifts not even putting a tree up this year
> 
> my heart meds are running out tommorrow my rythmol costs almost 60.00 to get them filled guess what i cannot even afford that my business is stopped no orders are coming in at all so how can i have a good christmas ?
> 
> ...





*Welcome to my Ignore list Feliz Navidad*


----------



## slinger (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh well I guess calvins some kind of mod or somethin. Site won't let me ignore him...

Dude don't come in and pizz on somebody's Christmas thread.

Life can suck if you let it. 

#1 you're alive be thankful for that.

#2 See #1.


----------



## dragrcr (Dec 10, 2009)

calvin, what do you think you are going to gain from comming here and whining about your problems? you are only going to drive potential customers away, I know I wouldnt buy anything from someone who makes it seem like they are going out of buisness.


----------



## billmartin (Dec 10, 2009)

B200driver!!! I just got that 257 cyl. Thanks a bunch man. I'm ready to start grinding on that baby Christmas came a little early for me thanks to you!! 
Now to figure out these rep thingys.. Oh got it. Rep sent.

Bill


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 11, 2009)

dragrcr said:


> calvin, what do you think you are going to gain from comming here and whining about your problems?



Have a heart man, he's going through a really tough time. Sure, he didn't need to post it in this thread, but I think given the circumstances we can live with it.

Calvin, I wish you the best, and may a Christmas miracle come your way.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 11, 2009)

joecool85 said:


> Have a heart man, he's going through a really tough time. Sure, he didn't need to post it in this thread, but I think given the circumstances we can live with it.
> 
> Calvin, I wish you the best, and may a Christmas miracle come your way.



thanks at least you see the issue Christmas is about giving not receiving how many ever give of thereselves to help others ?

food for thought


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 11, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> thanks at least you see the issue Christmas is about giving not receiving how many ever give of thereselves to help others ?
> 
> food for thought



I'm amazed at how much giving goes on in here (year 'round). 
It's contagious, too. I do what I can to pitch in. 
Like many others here, I wish I had more to offer.
Great bunch of people. 
Merry Christmas, and thanks for having me here.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 11, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> thanks at least you see the issue Christmas is about giving not receiving how many ever give of thereselves to help others ?
> 
> food for thought



i drove 50 miles to give someone 5 gallons of gas....


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 11, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> thanks at least you see the issue Christmas is about giving not receiving how many ever give of thereselves to help others ?
> 
> food for thought



I did order a tire tube from you a couple days ago, I know it's not much but hopefully it helps. Can't wait to get it on the blower so I don't have to shovel snow all year lol.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 11, 2009)

is there a shoulder i can use right now to cry on my dad just passed away this morning about 1 hr ago 

why why why ?

if people dont have a heart of compassion then God help them


----------



## stinkbait (Dec 11, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> is there a shoulder i can use right now to cry on my dad just passed away this morning about 1 hr ago
> 
> why why why ?



I'm sorry to hear that Calvin. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 11, 2009)

calvin, things are done for a reason. your father shall never again have to feel the pain and suffering. i know how you feel, not knowing where to go or who to ask for help. its not easy to lose someone you love


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 11, 2009)

Hang in there Calvin. Focus on making things better any way you can.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 11, 2009)

Guys, you're playing right into his hands. I know that sounds cold, but that's what he's looking for. Let's not turn a thread of Christmas giving into another Calvin thread. Sorry if that offends anyone. Enough's enough. We've got to draw a line and quit being enablers.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Guys, you're playing right into his hands. I know that sounds cold, but that's what he's looking for. Let's not turn a thread of Christmas giving into another Calvin thread. Sorry if that offends anyone. Enough's enough. We've got to draw a line and quit being enablers.



He has many other threads out there, he needs to use those threads for that and leave this one alone. I'm sorry for his loss but he doesn't need to post in everyone's thread when he has many of his own.

Ok back to saws..


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone need a 041 muffler guard/handle extension or clutch/bar cover? The clutch cover does not have a brake in it. It also has a very small chip off the bottom. The muffler guard has a crack, but is 100% functional. Both are clean, and the muffler guard is repainted. You pay the shipping and they're yours.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone need a 041 muffler guard/handle extension or clutch/bar cover? The clutch cover does not have a brake in it. It also has a very small chip off the bottom. The muffler guard has a crack, but is 100% functional. Both are clean, and the muffler guard is repainted. You pay the shipping and they're yours.



which style???


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 11, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> which style???



041*av*


----------



## edisto (Dec 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Guys, you're playing right into his hands. I know that sounds cold, but that's what he's looking for. Let's not turn a thread of Christmas giving into another Calvin thread. Sorry if that offends anyone. Enough's enough. We've got to draw a line and quit being enablers.



Not much of a "giving" thread if we ignore Calvin's loss.

However, to avoid a hijack, please visit this thread to offer your condolences and support for Calvin.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 11, 2009)

See post 1427 in this link http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1882437#post1882437

I have some parts saws if you live close enough to pick them up.

*Saw's Have been spoken for, Thanks*


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 11, 2009)

Any interest in shipping if I pay for it?


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## stinkbait (Dec 11, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> See post 1427 in this link http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1882437#post1882437
> 
> I have some parts saws if you live close enough to pick them up.



If you're interested in shipping I'd pay for it for you to send me that pro mac 60.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 11, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Any interest in shipping if I pay for it?




Scott, are you asking me?
If so, Sorry but I don't want to mess with boxing and shipping this stuff.



TT


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 11, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> Scott, are you asking me?
> If so, Sorry but I don't want to mess with boxing and shipping this stuff.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was sorry I thought I quoted it.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 11, 2009)

Man I wished I was closer. You got alot of nice projects there.


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 11, 2009)

edisto said:


> Not much of a "giving" thread if we ignore Calvin's loss.
> 
> However, to avoid a hijack, please visit this thread to offer your condolences and support for Calvin.



Thanks, I didn't realize he had another thread going.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 11, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Man I wished I was closer. You got alot of nice projects there.



im tempted to drive over pick it all up then offer to ship it to you guys...tempted.... i want that 041


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 11, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Man I wished I was closer. You got alot of nice projects there.




I have more projects than I have time for, I may get to the nicer projects one day. 

If this stuff was worth more I would sell it on ebay.
I have sold few saw's and parts on ebay. I just hate boxing up saw's, finding good boxes, packing them, worrying if it will get damaged in shipping, worried if buyer likes item. Also I have to drive 50 miles round trip to UPS to ship them. Then when ebay and paypal get done taking there cut, it's just not worth the bother to me. So I would like to just give it away to some one that
can pick it up and be done with it.

*Saw's Have been spoken for, Thanks*


TT


----------



## warjohn (Dec 11, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> See post 1427 in this link http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1882437#post1882437
> 
> I have some parts saws if you live close enough to pick them up.
> 
> *Saw's Have been spoken for, Thanks*



Are the parts saws still available and if so wherein mo. are you.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 11, 2009)

warjohn said:


> Are the parts saws still available and if so wherein mo. are you.



He's wants it all.



TT


----------



## gregz (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't have much to give,I sell everthing I own on fleabay.
I do have this felling book,free to the first member to quote this post . I will pm you for and I'll pay the post.
I think we need a vote though, it should go to Evan with all the damaged saws and close calls
cheers
gregz


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 11, 2009)

gregz said:


> I don't have much to give,I sell everthing I own on fleabay.
> I do have this felling book,free to the first member to quote this post . I will pm you for and I'll pay the post.
> I think we need a vote though, it should go to Evan with all the damaged saws and close calls
> cheers
> gregz



Great book, got mine on my desk and look threw it once in a while.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 11, 2009)

gregz said:


> I don't have much to give,I sell everthing I own on fleabay.
> I do have this felling book,free to the first member to quote this post . I will pm you for and I'll pay the post.
> I think we need a vote though, it should go to Evan with all the damaged saws and close calls
> cheers
> gregz



Check your PMs


----------



## gregz (Dec 11, 2009)

zr900 said:


> Check your PMs



It's your Merry Christmas
gregz


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 11, 2009)

gregz said:


> I do have this felling book,free to the first member to quote this post . I will pm you for and I'll pay the post.
> I think we need a vote though, it should go to Evan with all the damaged saws and close calls


Just a thought...keep passing it around through members. The gift that keeps on giving year 'round ? 
Maybe that way it might pass through Evan's hands, as you had hoped.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 12, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The MS170 is going to sefh3.



Just got home from cutting most of the day and low and behold I had a package from Santa at my door step. Thank you again, Brad.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 12, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Just got home from cutting most of the day and low and behold I had a package from Santa at my door step. Thank you again, Brad.



I got one too. Thanks Ghitch


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 13, 2009)

the best Christmas gift anyone can give or receive is Love and you know where love starts ? starts right from the heart how about trying that sometime it makes a day much brighter i want to say that God has placed a helper in my life. God put a pastor in my pathway that is blessed and has a gift from heaven that he can tell what people are going thru cause God himself reveals it to him that is his gift he told me tonight i know what you are going thru those people that are making fun of you there going to have to come to you for prayer that God is annointing you a fresh annointing that your dad said son im proud of you and he also knows the battles in my mind he said tonight that me and him are going to have some 1 on 1 counseling and you know that is the best gift i can ever get to know God has placed a person in my life that knows what im going thru that can help me get thru the stuff im going thru 

satan dont like it but thats his problem 
i have a peace tonight in my heart yesterday was a rough day for me i want to thank everyone on here for putting up with me there are some things that i never told people and this pastor revealed them hidden things out to me 

you know we are small but he is a giant nothing is to small to what God can take care of it 

i know some of you have financial problems i will encourage you God knows the situation trust him and he will meet them needs those of you without jobs same thing trust in him and he will meet your every need 

that is my gift to everyone of you 

take care 
calvin


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 13, 2009)

I have A couple older mac parts saws a echo 280e and a almost new stihl brand 3/8 16'' 58 gauge chain up for grabs. If any one has a pair of dawgs for a ms460 a starter cover for a 066 or a muffler for a 041 farm boss that would be great. I will try to get pics of the mac part saws up tomorrow.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Pinemartin check your pm.


----------



## ghitch75 (Dec 13, 2009)

b200driver said:


> i got one too. Thanks ghitch



yw


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't have much in the way of chainsaw parts to give but I do have one NOS 042/048 clutch drum I'll send for cost of shipping (mailed one yesterday and it cost $5 USPS w/delivery confirmation). 

NOS Stihl Clutch Drum for 042 and I think 048
Part # 1117 160 290 (5 I think)
In original STIHL packaging.

PM me if it is needed.

I would be remiss if I didn't thank DaveK here for the STIHL ashtray gift! Thanks Dave.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are the pics of the two macs I have up for grabs I also need to add a few solo parts, top cover muffler and oiler and a poulan 25da that did run.


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 13, 2009)

i need a foam heavy duty air filter assembly for a 460 like the baileys kit. i will pay


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 13, 2009)

sefh3 claimed the 042 clutch cover...

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone have any older homelite parts...9-26 or 909-990g??? I need a cylinder and piston


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 13, 2009)

7oaks said:


> sefh3 claimed the 042 clutch cover...
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS



Is it the cover or the drum?


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 13, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Is it the cover or the drum?



sorry it is the drum...


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cool that's what I need for mine.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## got6ponies (Dec 14, 2009)

*parts from 041*

i have a o41avfb w/a few parts on it that may be worth something to someone
pm me and ill tell you whats there [no jug, piston or bar & the case has a cracked tab on the clutch side]


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pioneer Holiday II*

Ok it's my time to give something. I've been receiving a ton. Thank you all. The saw started on the last pull but the recoiler didn't work. The top plate that holds the air filter on is broke but I'm sure someone here can fix it. PM me if your interested.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 14, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Ok it's my time to give something. I've been receiving a ton. Thank you all. The saw started on the last pull but the recoiler didn't work. The top plate that holds the air filter on is broke but I'm sure someone here can fix it. PM me if your interested.



Saw is taken already.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 14, 2009)

got6ponies said:


> i have a o41avfb w/a few parts on it that may be worth something to someone
> pm me and ill tell you whats there [no jug, piston or bar & the case has a cracked tab on the clutch side]



I could use the flywheel, and the recoil/tank assembly if it will fit the 041 non-AV model.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 14, 2009)

Sefh3, did you lay claim to Pinemartin's Macs?
Jim


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope go for it.


----------



## BeansBaxter (Dec 14, 2009)

pinemartin said:


> Here are the pics of the two macs I have up for grabs I also need to add a few solo parts, top cover muffler and oiler and a poulan 25da that did run.



So what car does that hood belong to? I'm guessing late 60s to mid 70s something or other.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 14, 2009)

BeansBaxter said:


> So what car does that hood belong to? I'm guessing late 60s to mid 70s something or other.



1989 chevy 3/4 ton pickup. I still need to sift through my pm's and see who gets what.


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a Jred 621 which came with one that I bought on ebay a couple of years ago. I have not really looked at it at all, but it needs a top cover and air filter for sure. I have the carb for it, and it is free to whoever wants it. Pay shipping and it yours. I have enjoyed the giving spirit on AS so much. I wish that I had something to give all of ya. JR


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Dec 14, 2009)

pm sent on jred


----------



## Bo Lowe (Dec 14, 2009)

*Stihl Parts*

Carburetor Heat Deflector P/N 1110 146 7401 For 076?

New Total Aftermarket Parts:
(1) Set Bar Plates 1107 664 1000/1100 031,032,041,045,056
(2) Nylon Starter Pawls 1117 195 7200 08(Old),042,048,051,056, 075
(1) Metal Starter Ring 0000 961 5115 08S,041AV, 070
(1) Chain Tensioner 030,031AV,041AV,042AV,045A,048,056


----------



## Bo Lowe (Dec 15, 2009)

*Stihl Parts*

Stihl Parts Going To Sefh3


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone have a bigger garage they want to get rid of???? I need one. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 15, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I got it in the mail today, bumped into Santa at the post office and he covered shipping so we are strait.



Got my present today. Thank you again.

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Got my present today. Thank you again.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!



Glad it made it there.


----------



## stinkbait (Dec 16, 2009)

I have 2 parts homelite 330 powerheads for free, just pay the shipping. One of them has real good compression, but I think that it needs an intake boot. I'm not sure about the other one, it was given to me, and I haven't even looked at it.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 16, 2009)

you never stop do you???


----------



## stinkbait (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm just trying to get rid of some stuff before moving into my first home purchase.

BTW, you should be getting your package today.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 16, 2009)

gregz said:


> I don't have much to give,I sell everthing I own on fleabay.
> I do have this felling book,free to the first member to quote this post . I will pm you for and I'll pay the post.
> I think we need a vote though, it should go to Evan with all the damaged saws and close calls
> cheers
> gregz



I received the book in the mail today and just want to thank you again.
I tried to rep you but I have to spread it around first.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 16, 2009)

zr900 said:


> I received the book in the mail today and just want to thank you again.
> I tried to rep you but I have to spread it around first.



i got him


----------



## bullseye13 (Dec 16, 2009)

If anyone can ID this stuff and you want it, i'll send it to you. Just pm me. It would be cool if whoever wants any of it would pay shipping, but well figure something out. 

the 6 tooth gear looks to be off of a gear drive saw, and the 6 shoe clutch is keyed for a shaft. no idea what the other coils are for.

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q51/spiderbait92/stufftosell09011.jpg


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 16, 2009)

bullseye13 said:


> If anyone can ID this stuff and you want it, i'll send it to you. Just pm me. It would be cool if whoever wants any of it would pay shipping, but well figure something out.
> 
> the 6 tooth gear looks to be off of a gear drive saw, and the 6 shoe clutch is keyed for a shaft. no idea what the other coils are for.
> 
> http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q51/spiderbait92/stufftosell09011.jpg



I've got nothing, Sorry


----------



## willis09r (Dec 16, 2009)

No idea what those are for....Looks like sink drains to me.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 16, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Ok it's my time to give something. I've been receiving a ton. Thank you all. The saw started on the last pull but the recoiler didn't work. The top plate that holds the air filter on is broke but I'm sure someone here can fix it. PM me if your interested.



Thanks again sefh3 UPS brought me a holiday today.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 16, 2009)

zr900 said:


> Thanks again sefh3 UPS brought me a holiday today.



Your welcome. Wanna getg rid of that Stihl? Doesn't fit in your stable.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 16, 2009)

bullseye13 said:


> If anyone can ID this stuff and you want it, i'll send it to you. Just pm me. It would be cool if whoever wants any of it would pay shipping, but well figure something out.
> 
> the 6 tooth gear looks to be off of a gear drive saw, and the 6 shoe clutch is keyed for a shaft. no idea what the other coils are for.
> 
> http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q51/spiderbait92/stufftosell09011.jpg



that round coil looks like a homelite ignition system


----------



## edisto (Dec 16, 2009)

GM_DaddyMac said:


> I have a Lombard that I have been told is a re-badged Homelite XL-12. I have not done much with it since I bought as part of a large saw lot. It appears to be complete -- covers, carb, handle, coil, flywheel, etc.



GM_DaddyMac is the Mac Daddy! Santa slipped up on my stoop today, and dropped off a new toy!

Best Christmas ever!


----------



## MnSam (Dec 16, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> I have 2 parts homelite 330 powerheads for free, just pay the shipping. One of them has real good compression, but I think that it needs an intake boot. I'm not sure about the other one, it was given to me, and I haven't even looked at it.



PM sent


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Dec 16, 2009)

edisto said:


> GM_DaddyMac is the Mac Daddy! Santa slipped up on my stoop today, and dropped off a new toy!
> 
> Best Christmas ever!



Derek,

Glad to do it. Hope you can make a runner out of it.

BTW -- I still have the bucket O' Homelite 350 parts offered earlier in this thread if anyone is interested.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 16, 2009)

I got 2 of these, both new, both free, just pay shipping. They are 14" .063 3/8". Nice little bars.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 16, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> I got 2 of these, both new, both free, just pay shipping. They are 14" .063 3/8". Nice little bars.



What bar mount?


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 16, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> What bar mount?



sorry, stihl 3003


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 16, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> I got 2 of these, both new, both free, just pay shipping. They are 14" .063 3/8". Nice little bars.



Geeze, those are race ready. 

Brad, if you snag one, get ready to race.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 16, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> sorry, stihl 3003





epicklein22 said:


> Geeze, those are race ready.
> 
> Brad, if you snag one, get ready to race.:greenchainsaw:



Thanks. I don't need them, just helping you out. I've got a friend that already made me some short roller tip bars Some guy named Wigglesworth!


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 16, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks. I don't need them, just helping you out. I've got a friend that already made me some short roller tip bars Some guy named Wigglesworth!



Actually, the one in the pic was used as the pattern for your bars LOL


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Wiggs,
Still have those 14" bars? I'd be intrested in one.
Jim


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 17, 2009)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Hey Wiggs,
> Still have those 14" bars? I'd be intrested in one.
> Jim



nope, both spoken for, but I think Ill give you the one I was gonna keep. PM me your addy.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Dude!

I have some Partner 55cc stuff
2 complete crankcases - rough
1 F55 good top end (needs rings), good bottom end, missing a lot of parts

McCulloch stuff:
lots of Mini Macs, parts, non runners, bars, etc,
Some Power Mac 310-320-330 series saws

Poulan top handle saws: a couple of blown up ones for parts. 
Lombard Comango - bottom end

If anyone needs anything PM me, your's for the shipping


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 18, 2009)

here is the Lombard


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 18, 2009)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> here is the Lombard



Try this


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 18, 2009)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> here is the Lombard



You have too many http:// in your picture. It shows up as a red X


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 18, 2009)

Does it have a carb on it?


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for fixing the pic!
No carb, no cyl , plus the handle is from a Homelite SXL. 

Edasto claimed the Lombard
Jim


----------



## little possum (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Ghitch, as I was unloadin the wet and mud covered duck gear, I seen the full wrap already on the 371. I knew SP couldnt stand the temptation. THANKS again!


----------



## Cliniford (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a full wrap handle off my new 372xpw if anyone is interested. I will even cover shipping if you can use it. First PM gets it.


Handle is now spoken for.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 20, 2009)

little possum said:


> Thanks Ghitch, as I was unloadin the wet and mud covered duck gear, I seen the full wrap already on the 371. I knew SP couldnt stand the temptation. THANKS again!



Dude, you out shooting ducks today?!! Our 2nd season starts the day after Christmas, I can't wait!!
CSW


----------



## ghitch75 (Dec 21, 2009)

little possum said:


> thanks ghitch, as i was unloadin the wet and mud covered duck gear, i seen the full wrap already on the 371. I knew sp couldnt stand the temptation. Thanks again!



yw


----------



## little possum (Dec 21, 2009)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Dude, you out shooting ducks today?!! Our 2nd season starts the day after Christmas, I can't wait!!
> CSW



Been in Arkansas all last week. Our third season came in on Saturday, it stays in till the end of Jan. 
Hope you get some ducks for Christmas.


Merry Christmas to all of ya'll

Nobody wanted my re-gift of Gary :jester:


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone know a decent place, or have a decent tach laying around they don't use anymore. I'd cover shipping and even some CHRISTmas handling. 


Also, got tons of parts for poulan 2000. Little micro suckers. Sweet saws.
God bless.

Jeff


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 21, 2009)

I just ordered one from Bailey's. Give them a try


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 21, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> I just ordered one from Bailey's. Give them a try



A tach? how much? I'm thinking I'm looking for used. Who knows though, Christmas is here! lol

Thanks


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah I'm in need of one soon so I ordered one. Would be nice to get it cheap though.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 21, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Yeah I'm in need of one soon so I ordered one. Would be nice to get it cheap though.



Agreed. Just noticed you're in blissfield. I'm leaving for Cabelas as soon as my wife gets here. lol Small world. Maybe just have you tune a couple for me for a couple bucks after the holidays.  That is if you're up for it.

Jeff


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 21, 2009)

PM me. I'm off from the 24th till the 4th. I'm about 30 minutes from there and my tach will be here on the 24th.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a Stihl 660 minus the bar and chain, free to a good home. It runs great with 170 pounds of compression. It has a few minor scratches in the paint........ Thats the post I'm waiting see on here, yea I don't think it will happen either but its nice to dream. lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 21, 2009)

Arrowhead said:


> I have a Stihl 660 minus the bar and chain, free to a good home. It runs great with 170 pounds of compression. It has a few minor scratches in the paint........ Thats the post I'm waiting see on here, yea I don't think it will happen either but its nice to dream. lol



You got me. I was just about to hit the PM button when I read the ending.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 21, 2009)

Arrowhead said:


> I have a Stihl 660 minus the bar and chain, free to a good home. It runs great with 170 pounds of compression. It has a few minor scratches in the paint........ Thats the post I'm waiting see on here, yea I don't think it will happen either but its nice to dream. lol



Get in line for that post.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 21, 2009)

Ropensaddle re-donated his finger cream - great for those cracked and dry parts, especially hands.

First PM gets it.


----------



## MotorSeven (Dec 23, 2009)

Iv'e got a oem 066/660 muffler cover if anybody wants to attempt a muff mod & are scared to cut their only cover up.

Merry Christmas

RD


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 24, 2009)

MotorSeven said:


> Iv'e got a oem 066/660 muffler cover if anybody wants to attempt a muff mod & are scared to cut their only cover up.
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> RD



pm sent


----------



## MotorSeven (Dec 24, 2009)

It's yours Matt...........


----------



## Gologit (Dec 24, 2009)

*Old Stihl chaps*

Got a new pair for Christmas. Anybody want the old ones?

Caveat...they're about seven years old. They're oil stained and just generally grubby looking. I can't tell what length they are but I'm 5'10" and they reach to the middle of my caulks. The waist size is fixed at 34" or less because I cut the strap off too short in back of the buckle and had to bolt the tail in place. The lining on one leg (inside, next to your jeans) is patched with duct tape. They've never been seriously dinged.

Free...and if the shipping isn't too much I'll take care of that. Merry Christmas.


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 24, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Got a new pair for Christmas. Anybody want the old ones?
> 
> Caveat...they're about seven years old. They're oil stained and just generally grubby looking. I can't tell what length they are but I'm 5'10" and they reach to the middle of my caulks. The waist size is fixed at 34" or less because I cut the strap off too short in back of the buckle and had to bolt the tail in place. The lining on one leg (inside, next to your jeans) is patched with duct tape. They've never been seriously dinged.
> 
> Free...and if the shipping isn't too much I'll take care of that. Merry Christmas.



PM Sent


----------



## dragrcr (Dec 25, 2009)

Ill take the chaps if joe dosnt want em....


----------



## singleken45 (Jan 23, 2010)

*CHRISTMAS gifts*

I love receiving gifts , whether its at CHRISTmas or not . I sure wish someone would drop either a P61 , P26 , or P52 in the mail for me (well actually anything that has Pioneer on it). Kidding aside , I'm looking & hoping , but its has to be really cheap .Keep missing out on fleabay deals . God bless, Ken


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think that Plantbiologist has a couple of 60cc Poineers he's looking to get rid of, get in touch with him.
CSW


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 28, 2010)

I hadn't seen this thread in a while. I have a few saws perfect for this thread.

Anyone need some 07S parts? I think the motor is stuck I know the chain is stuck. It has some good parts. Just cover shipping.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5124088349/" title="07S by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1159/5124088349_53bec32c6e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="07S" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5124087105/" title="07S by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1156/5124087105_1ba7f3bb90.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="07S" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5124087677/" title="07S by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1162/5124087677_0cccc64791.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="07S" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5124694498/" title="07S by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1253/5124694498_1004b98d0f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="07S" /></a>

Edit: saw is now taken.


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 28, 2010)

It seems like Christmas starts earlier every year. LOL
Here I don't mind, though. 
I'll start looking to see what I can offer up. 

I know I've got a case gasket for a Husq. 51 if anyone wants it.


----------



## sefh3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Super I will take that saw from you. I wil PM you with info tonight on Blackberry and I can't PM right now


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 28, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Super I will take that saw from you. I wil PM you with info tonight on Blackberry and I can't PM right now



Its yours.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 28, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> It seems like Christmas starts earlier every year. LOL
> Here I don't mind, though.
> I'll start looking to see what I can offer up.
> 
> I know I've got a case gasket for a Husq. 51 if anyone wants it.



I thought I would start early with shipping times.  Not to mention I have a few projects going now.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2010)

If you don't need the handle on that 07S, I've been looking for one for months.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 28, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> If you don't need the handle on that 07S, I've been looking for one for months.



I'll check with him before I ship it.


----------



## bcorradi (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a new forester 16" laminated 3/8" .050 gauge 60DL bar someone can have. It fits 55, 257, 261, 262, 357, 359, 455, 460, 455E, etc.


----------



## zr900 (Oct 28, 2010)

gregz said:


> I don't have much to give,I sell everthing I own on fleabay.
> I do have this felling book,free to the first member to quote this post . I will pm you for and I'll pay the post.
> I think we need a vote though, it should go to Evan with all the damaged saws and close calls
> cheers
> ...


----------



## logging22 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just want to post so i can keep up with the thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 28, 2010)

zr900 said:


> gregz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have much to give,I sell everthing I own on fleabay.
> ...


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't know if this has been mentioned, but y'all might be interested in an earlier thread, Pay it forward.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=18570&highlight="pay+forward"


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 28, 2010)

zr900 said:


> gregz said:
> 
> 
> > First PM gets it.
> ...


----------



## zr900 (Oct 28, 2010)

zr900 said:


> gregz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have much to give,I sell everthing I own on fleabay.
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Super I will take that saw from you. I wil PM you with info tonight on Blackberry and I can't PM right now



I may have part of the recoil housing if you need it. I'll have to see what I've got.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Oct 28, 2010)

bcorradi said:


> I have a new forester 16" laminated 3/8" .050 gauge 60DL bar someone can have. It fits 55, 257, 261, 262, 357, 359, 455, 460, 455E, etc.



PM sent.
I'll get some stuff up on this thread this weekend.
Jim


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 28, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> zr900 said:
> 
> 
> > PM sent. No biggie if gregz wants it that's fine.
> ...


----------



## logging22 (Oct 28, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Brian VT said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do the same.
> ...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 28, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Dibs.



Done deal, but I'm a slow reader. :monkey::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Oct 28, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Done deal, but I'm a slow reader. :monkey::hmm3grin2orange:



Well, get on with it already!!!


----------



## bcorradi (Oct 28, 2010)

Bar is spoken for.


----------



## sefh3 (Oct 28, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> If you don't need the handle on that 07S, I've been looking for one for months.



Sorry Brad, I will need that handle. If it's in too bad of shape and I part it out I will save it for you.


----------



## sefh3 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have these 4 Echo's that I have been picking up and moving for months now. Now I'm tired of moving them so here they are. 

CS4600 ~ Lower end feels good. Piston and cylinder are missing.
280E ~ saw did run but it's been sitting for a few years. the wrap handle and chain brake are gone.
CS302S ~ It's the one with the ring around it. The recoil is there but it's missing the clutch cover. Needs carb rebuild.
CS315 ~ Carb is there but missing screws. That is all I know. 

Take one take all..... you cover the shipping.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a mac 3516 in a box, everything is apart. You pay shipping and its yours.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 28, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Sorry Brad, I will need that handle. If it's in too bad of shape and I part it out I will save it for you.



I understand entirely. Good luck with it.


----------



## caleath (Oct 29, 2010)

wow what a great idea...i am new so I will have to see if there is anything I could offer up...let me go dig through my stuff...


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2010)

I have several good chassis parts for the Dolmar 133/143 and a couple of good pistons, tanks, rear handles, two sets of good tank bushings, one half wrap, clutches, one good crank, etc. I also have a lot of parts for the micro Poulans, an old Sears saw that's locked up, and dismantled, can't remember much about it. Piles of old carbs for different stuff, so if someone needs to replace a lost metering spring or something, let me know.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 29, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I have several good chassis parts for the Dolmar 133/143 and a couple of good pistons, tanks, rear handles, two sets of good tank bushings, one half wrap, clutches, one good crank, etc. I also have a lot of parts for the micro Poulans, an old Sears saw that's locked up, and dismantled, can't remember much about it. Piles of old carbs for different stuff, so if someone needs to replace a lost metering spring or something, let me know.



I could use some 143 stuff, I'll have to look and see what I need for it. I know I need some chainbrake parts. Do you have any spares of that?


----------



## Wildman1024 (Oct 29, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I have several good chassis parts for the Dolmar 133/143 and a couple of good pistons, tanks, rear handles, two sets of good tank bushings, one half wrap, clutches, one good crank, etc. I also have a lot of parts for the micro Poulans, an old Sears saw that's locked up, and dismantled, can't remember much about it. Piles of old carbs for different stuff, so if someone needs to replace a lost metering spring or something, let me know.



I would be interested in that dolmar stuff. That also reminds me i have that c-7 stuff here on my floor i have been procrastinating over for weeks now i gotta get out to you.


----------



## DSS (Oct 29, 2010)

Assorted parts for...525 jred, shindaiwa 350, 41 husky, small p series pioneers, xl-12, super e-z, IDK what else, have to look. 10-10 mac.....


----------



## leeha (Oct 29, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> I have several good chassis parts for the Dolmar 133/143 and a couple of good pistons, tanks, rear handles, two sets of good tank bushings, one half wrap, clutches, one good crank, etc. I also have a lot of parts for the micro Poulans, an old Sears saw that's locked up, and dismantled, can't remember much about it. Piles of old carbs for different stuff, so if someone needs to replace a lost metering spring or something, let me know.



Would by chance have any good ignition systems for the 133 or 143.


Thanks Lee


----------



## PB (Oct 29, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Assorted parts for...525 jred, shindaiwa 350, 41 husky, small p series pioneers, xl-12, super e-z, IDK what else, have to look. 10-10 mac.....



I'll trade you some Pioneer parts for the 525 stuff. 


I need to get that stuff packaged up and sent your way anyways.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2010)

parrisw said:


> I could use some 143 stuff, I'll have to look and see what I need for it. I know I need some chainbrake parts. Do you have any spares of that?



No chain brake parts, both the saws I have were cut off saws that share the 133/143 chassis. The ignitions are gone already to Canada. I do have both a short and long style clutch cover, they are the same as the chainsaw covers, and have provisions to install all the brake parts. They don't have any chips or cracks from thrown chains though.  

Bigjohnston has asked about the long style cover, so I need to be sure if he wants it or not.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 29, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> I would be interested in that dolmar stuff. That also reminds me i have that c-7 stuff here on my floor i have been procrastinating over for weeks now i gotta get out to you.


----------



## DSS (Oct 29, 2010)

PB said:


> I'll trade you some Pioneer parts for the 525 stuff.
> 
> 
> I need to get that stuff packaged up and sent your way anyways.



Consider the j-red in the mail....


----------



## sjp (Oct 29, 2010)

NICE THREAD FIRST TIME IVE SEEN IT !!!!!!!!!! 
DOSE IT HAVE TO BE CHAINSAW STUFF???


----------



## jockeydeuce (Oct 29, 2010)

It would be cool if this thread comes back to life........I've got a few things that can be given away this year...


----------



## sjp (Oct 29, 2010)

ITS NEAR CHRISTMAS who has a harley send pm


----------



## DSS (Oct 29, 2010)

Think I still (stihl ) have some 031 parts around as well...


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't have anything right this second, but as it gets closer to Christmas I might dig through my shed and find a few items.


----------



## sefh3 (Oct 29, 2010)

jockeydeuce said:


> It would be cool if this thread comes back to life........I've got a few things that can be given away this year...



My stable is getting low of non runners. I can always use some more. Most of mine are up and running.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Oct 29, 2010)

have dolmar 111 parts


----------



## warjohn (Oct 29, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Think I still (stihl ) have some 031 parts around as well...



I am in need of a 031 mufler if you have one.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 30, 2010)

Stihl S10 Rear handle, Box of parts.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 30, 2010)

Super XL Parts saw, Scored piston.


----------



## drill.daddy (Oct 30, 2010)

cliff i would like the s 10 parts , 

i have some 044 parts laying around p.m. me what you all might need and i can help a couple ,


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 30, 2010)

drill.daddy said:


> cliff i would like the s 10 parts ,
> 
> i have some 044 parts laying around p.m. me what you all might need and i can help a couple ,



The parts are yours.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wyk (Oct 30, 2010)

I have an original, still sharp, 18" 325 STIHL safety chain that came on a 250 to put up. It skipped the bar, but it still runs well on it still - tested it recently for back up. Uh, don't spose anyone has an extra bar laying around for my 361 by any chance? Just got asked to do a lot of firewood for the locals.


----------



## DSS (Oct 30, 2010)

warjohn said:


> I am in need of a 031 mufler if you have one.



Yes I think I do, let me look and get back to you.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 30, 2010)

warjohn said:


> I am in need of a 031 mufler if you have one.



I might have one if he doesn't.....PM me if ya need it.


----------



## dustytools (Oct 30, 2010)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Super XL Parts saw, Scored piston.



I am needing a coil for mine.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm going to clean out my saw shelves in the garage today. I'll see if I can come up with anything of value.


----------



## kev1n (Oct 30, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Assorted parts for...525 jred, shindaiwa 350, 41 husky, small p series pioneers, xl-12, super e-z, IDK what else, have to look. 10-10 mac.....


i've been looking for the recoil, and clutch side for a pioneer p38. did you have anything like that lying around. 
thanks kevin


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't have anything to give except a few rear handle parts for an 066. I do have a DP muffler cover thats never been used for a 660 or 066. I would take 50 shipped for it. I ordered it and it was backordered, then a found a deal on another one. Now this one finally came in and I don't need it now. Still in the original wrapper. 50 shipped.


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 30, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> 50 shipped.


Awwww...don't spoil the Christmas spirit.  There's plenty of threads to sell stuff in.


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I don't have anything to give except a few rear handle parts for an 066. I do have a DP muffler cover thats never been used for a 660 or 066. I would take 50 shipped for it. I ordered it and it was backordered, then a found a deal on another one. Now this one finally came in and I don't need it now. Still in the original wrapper. 50 shipped.



You are not in the Christmas spirit yet, are you?
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 30, 2010)

mheim1 said:


> You are not in the Christmas spirit yet, are you?
> :hmm3grin2orange:



LMAO! Nah not yet, still in the hunting spirit right now, and I need some cash to buy me some new broadheads.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 30, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> LMAO! Nah not yet, still in the hunting spirit right now, and *I need some cash to buy me some new broadheads.*



Rep sent. I know the feeling, bought a pack of 2 blade Rage last night.... $40.00 for 3.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 30, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going to clean out my saw shelves in the garage today. I'll see if I can come up with anything of value.



Need some help?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Need some help?



What I need is a Morton building! I've got pics of a bunch of parts I'll be posting shortly. Nothing big, but maybe some stuff someone else can use.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 30, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What I need is a Morton building! I've got pics of a bunch of parts I'll be posting shortly. Nothing big, but maybe some stuff someone else can use.



I have more as well, but was waiting till I got this 07 shipped Monday and let this thread get wound up.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I have more as well, but was waiting till I got this 07 shipped Monday and let this thread get wound up.



Whatcha got cabs? Any Stihls, or big oldies?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 30, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Whatcha got cabs? Any Stihls, or big oldies?



Both.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Both.



You tease:greenchainsaw:


----------



## DSS (Oct 30, 2010)

kev1n said:


> i've been looking for the recoil, and clutch side for a pioneer p38. did you have anything like that lying around.
> thanks kevin



Sorry man, nothing that big for parts. Got a farmsaw but that won't work for you. p28 and down I got....


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 30, 2010)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Super XL Parts saw, Scored piston.



I could always use another XL12 family saw for parts.


Hmmmm....what do I have to send away???

I have an Echo CS451VL that has some 'smash damage'. Tank is cracked. Top handle, handle bracket, and all the AV stuff is broken/bent/ripped/etc. P/C are excelent. Carb, AF, oiler goodies, and everything else is there. *May* have a rim-drive clutch drum. Can't remember at the moment. Will dig it out to confirm if anyone's interested... 

Free (except for shipping) to anyone here who can use it. No bar or chain though...

I'm already gonna send my McCulloch 35A to a fellow in the McCulloch thread once I get a shipping quote for him. Better get my butt in gear and box it up to be weighed and shipped. Christmas is near...

I'll dig through some other stuff to see if anything else may be of interest. If I can find my little greenish/yellow Skil 16XX amoungst my junk (lotsa stuff still boxed up from my last move), then I may put it up here too. Gotta make some room on the shelves for a Super E-Z (anyone giving one of them away?) and some other saw's I've been wanting.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 30, 2010)

dustytools said:


> I am needing a coil for mine.



I think I may have a coil for the Homelite SXL.
I will check.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

Due to the number of parts I'm listing here, I'm going to have to ask for shipping costs. Other than that, they're all yours for free. 



Almost new MS660 crankcase half. *Spoken for.*














044/MS440 recoil. *Spoken for.*









026/MS260 through 066/MS660 Bar/clutch cover. *Spoken for.*


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

026 44mm cylinder. Cleaned up from a scored piston. It would make a good runner. The scratches are insignificant. *Spoken for.*













064 or 066 flywheel??? *Spoken for.*









066/MS660 cylinder. Needs cleanup from a scored piston. One transfer bridge it broken out. Both bridges could be removed. I did so with the "Tractor Saw" cylinder.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

MS180 parts.





064 engine shroud??? *Spoken for.*









084 guide plates. *Spoken for.*





.404 sprocket nose off a 3002 bar. *Spoken for.*





041 recoil housing/tank half.









041 or 045 flywheel??? *Spoken for.*


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

041 or 045 coil??? *Spoken for.*





048 filter cover. *Spoken for.*





042 handle cover. *Spoken for.*





020AV starter. The recoil spring is broken or missing.









020AV 1/4" drum and oil spur gear.





Two old style HD filters. No seal on the back side. These will not work on current models, but only the old ones that have the rubber seal mounted in the filter base. *Spoken for.*


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

07/07S recoil housing. *Spoken for.*













07/07S oil line and one banjo bolt. *Spoken for.*





020AV flywheel???





394 oiler.









Poulan Wildthing crankshaft.


----------



## KTM640 (Oct 30, 2010)

*660 cases*

Brad PM sent on the 660 cases.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

KTM640 said:


> Brad PM sent on the 660 cases.



It's only the flywheel side.


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 30, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> 041 or 045 coil???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats the filter fit


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

Older saws that used the HD filter, but had the seal mounted in the filter base. BTW, the thread will be a lot easier to read and follow if we don't quote the pictures


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 30, 2010)

So it would not fit my 460


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> So it would not fit my 460



No. Your filter base has no provisions for the rubber seal.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Oct 30, 2010)

I would like some beer and ciggarettes.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Oct 30, 2010)

ZeroJunk said:


> I would like some beer and ciggarettes.



Me, I could use a bottle of whiskey & a B/J


----------



## leeha (Oct 30, 2010)

Awfully good of ya Brad to list all these parts.
I could use the 084 bar plates if there available.


Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

leeha said:


> Awfully good of ya Brad to list all these parts.
> I could use the 084 bar plates if there available.
> 
> 
> Lee



You got 'em Please send me a PM with the parts in the title and your address in the body.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 30, 2010)

Brad, I could use the 026 jug.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Brad, I could use the 026 jug.



You got it. Please send me a PM as well.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got a couple more 041 parts here that I found.


----------



## PB (Oct 30, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Consider the j-red in the mail....



Sounds good Chris. I will try to get those Partner parts in the mail sometime this coming week. Fall field season is in full swing so I can't guarantee it, but will try my best. I need to go through the box to see what is all in there, don't remember exactly.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2010)

FYI, I don't have enough boxes here for all of these parts. I've ordered more Priority Mail boxes and will get all the stuff out ASAP.


----------



## FrankHgh (Oct 31, 2010)

*041 ignition plate*



blsnelling said:


> I'd like to start a thread in the Christmas spirit. It's the season of giving. I've already received a gift from farley9n in the form of bucking spikes for my newly acquired and rebuilt Homey SEZ, LINK. In the process of the rebuild, I ended up with several extra parts myself. Those are being boxed up tonight to be given to Mike mandry, LINK. If you've got something to give, post it here. Sometimes one man's junk is another man's treasure. Don't be shy to post what you've got. Let the giving begin.



i saw your name someplace w/parts for a 041, do you have one? if $o how much?


----------



## DSS (Oct 31, 2010)

Well I took some pictures of some of my junk, but now I can't find the gol darned cord for the camera. :censored::censored:

Anyway, here's what I found today...

Homelite super mini recoil and clutch cover with chain brake intact. I actually have two recoils. A super mini is the same as a super ez, only with a/v, AFAIK.

031av stuff...air filter and cover for same. Flywheel, #1216 610 0 32, I think is 031 points. Someone asked me for a muffler and I do have one but it's rough. If you don't get one you are welcome to it.

A good 031 jug, nice and smooth inside, no scoring at all.

I also found a clutch cover with chain brake and handle. Numbers inside look like 60459 0014, made in sweden. It is red. No clue where it came from. Anybody tell me what it fits so I can give it to somebody?

More to come.....


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Oct 31, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Well I took some pictures of some of my junk, but now I can't find the gol darned cord for the camera. :censored::censored:
> 
> Anyway, here's what I found today...
> 
> ...



I would be intrested in the clutch cover,
Jim


----------



## DSS (Oct 31, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> I would be intrested in the clutch cover,
> Jim



PM me your address Jim, and it's yours. I should clarify, this will not fit a normal ez, I think the handle is in the way.


----------



## 350jeepcj5 (Oct 31, 2010)

I am in need of a 10-10 clutch cover and bar and chain 20, 24 or 28, 

i have a complete echo cs-315 minus recoil that ran, and an extra mcculloch power mac 380 complete if you need a part.


----------



## DSS (Oct 31, 2010)

350jeepcj5 said:


> I am in need of a 10-10 clutch cover and bar and chain 20, 24 or 28,
> 
> i have a complete echo cs-315 minus recoil that ran, and an extra mcculloch power mac 380 complete if you need a part.



Might have the clutch cover...


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 31, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Well I took some pictures of some of my junk, but now I can't find the gol darned cord for the camera. :censored::censored:
> 
> Anyway, here's what I found today...
> 
> ...



I think the Super Mini is the same family as an XL2 or Super XL2.

I could really use that 031AV air filter, cover, and jug if you can spare them.


----------



## wvlogger (Oct 31, 2010)

350jeepcj5 said:


> I am in need of a 10-10 clutch cover and bar and chain 20, 24 or 28,
> 
> i have a complete echo cs-315 minus recoil that ran, and an extra mcculloch power mac 380 complete if you need a part.



would you get rid of the whole mccoulloch?


----------



## DSS (Oct 31, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> I think the Super Mini is the same family as an XL2 or Super XL2.
> 
> I could really use that 031AV air filter, cover, and jug if you can spare them.



Pm your address tough guy, and they're yours.


----------



## 350jeepcj5 (Oct 31, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Might have the clutch cover...



Excellent, if so ill take it.


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 31, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Pm your address tough guy, and they're yours.



Thanks Daddy!!!! Sendin' PM...


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Oct 31, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> I think the Super Mini is the same family as an XL2 or Super XL2.
> 
> :



It sounds like it should be, but it is in the EZ/SEZ/XL1xx lineup. just with AV.
There a real nice saw!


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Oct 31, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> PM me your address Jim, and it's yours. I should clarify, this will not fit a normal ez, I think the handle is in the way.



Thanks Chris, PM to follow.
Jim


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Oct 31, 2010)

350jeepcj5 said:


> Excellent, if so ill take it.



If that does not work out, I have one you can have. It is the brake style, but the brake parts are gone.
Jim


----------



## DSS (Oct 31, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> It sounds like it should be, but it is in the EZ/SEZ/XL1xx lineup. just with AV.
> There a real nice saw!



Yeah, it looks just like my xl-1, except for the a/v. I have a whole saw somewhere, with a broken case.


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 31, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> It sounds like it should be, but it is in the EZ/SEZ/XL1xx lineup. just with AV.
> There a real nice saw!





daddy66 said:


> Yeah, it looks just like my xl-1, except for the a/v. I have a whole saw somewhere, with a broken case.



Interesting. I didn't know Homelite ever made an AV Super E-Z (AKA XL1 for you folks in the Great White North) saw. I've seen AV Super-2/XL2 and XL900 family (VI944, VI955) saws. Glad I'm still learning things..........or else I'd be pushing up daisies!!!


----------



## PB (Oct 31, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> I also found a clutch cover with chain brake and handle. Numbers inside look like 60459 0014, made in sweden. It is red. No clue where it came from. Anybody tell me what it fits so I can give it to somebody?
> 
> More to come.....



Hey Chris, if this clutch cover is still available I will take it off your hands. Just toss it in with the 525 parts. It probably fits some jonsered but can't figure out which one by the number.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 31, 2010)

I can no longer edit my posts from yesterday, so here's what's left.


066 cylinder
Wildthing 4018 crankshaft
MS180 parts
041 recoil
041 muffler guard
041 clutch cover
394 oiler
020AV recoil
020AV Flywheel


----------



## 350jeepcj5 (Oct 31, 2010)

looking for 100cc saw project!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 31, 2010)

350jeepcj5 said:


> looking for 100cc saw project!



This is a offer what you have thread more than it is a ask for what you want thread.


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 31, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> This is a offer what you have thread more than it is a ask for what you want thread.


+2. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## 350jeepcj5 (Oct 31, 2010)

if you look back a couple posts i did offer some things, i was just throwing that out there, can a mod delete it if need be. didnt mean to upset any one


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't want to be " the scrench who stole Christmas" so, I'll shuffle out to my stash tomorrow and see if I can add a few items.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 31, 2010)

350jeepcj5 said:


> if you look back a couple posts i did offer some things, i was just throwing that out there, can a mod delete it if need be. didnt mean to upset any one



I don't get upset, you can leave the post just not as cosher to ask in this thread as it is to just wait and see what members offer up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 31, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> I don't want to be " the scrench who stole Christmas" so, I'll shuffle out to my stash tomorrow and see if I can add a few items.



I'll be waiting right here. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Oct 31, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I'll be waiting right here. :hmm3grin2orange:



You dont need anything else!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 31, 2010)

logging22 said:


> You dont need anything else!



Sometimes I get want and need mixed up.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 31, 2010)

dustytools said:


> I am needing a coil for mine.



Heres the coil if you want it,
its all one piece off a blue SXL


----------



## caleath (Oct 31, 2010)

Sure wish I had something to offer up....gonna keep searching..


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 31, 2010)

350jeepcj5 said:


> if you look back a couple posts i did offer some things, i was just throwing that out there, can a mod delete it if need be. didnt mean to upset any one



You can delete your own posts within 24 hours, if you so choose. Just click Edit, and then delete.


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 31, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Well I took some pictures of my junk, but now I can't find the gol darned cord for the camera. :censored::censored:



Now I hope this doesn't make Santa reconsider putting the 031AV parts in my stocking..............................but while reading back through this thread I just noticed that you said you took pictures of *your junk*....


----------



## parrisw (Oct 31, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Now I hope this doesn't make Santa reconsider putting the 031AV parts in my stocking..............................but while reading back through this thread I just noticed that you said you took pictures of *your junk*....



Yes, I ask please don't post pictures of your JUNK. I think I speak for everybody here.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 31, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Now I hope this doesn't make Santa reconsider putting the 031AV parts in my stocking..............................but while reading back through this thread I just noticed that you said you took pictures of *your junk*....





parrisw said:


> Yes, I ask please don't post pictures of your JUNK. I think I speak for everybody here.



ARRRRR!!! Yeah we don't want to see that.


----------



## DSS (Nov 1, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Now I hope this doesn't make Santa reconsider putting the 031AV parts in my stocking..............................but while reading back through this thread I just noticed that you said you took pictures of *your junk*....





parrisw said:


> Yes, I ask please don't post pictures of your JUNK. I think I speak for everybody here.





Mr. Bow Saw said:


> ARRRRR!!! Yeah we don't want to see that.



.....ok,ok..calm down, no junk pics here, I promise. Wrong thread anyway.

EDIT.....I took some pictures of my unwanted saw parts.........




Is that better ?? :camera:


----------



## DSS (Nov 1, 2010)

PB said:


> Hey Chris, if this clutch cover is still available I will take it off your hands. Just toss it in with the 525 parts. It probably fits some jonsered but can't figure out which one by the number.



Gotcha Lee....


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2010)

"All I want for Christmas is a Solo Twin,
a Solo Twin, see a Solo Twin.
All I want for Christms is a Solo Twin,
Then I would have a Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 1, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> "All I want for Christmas is a Solo Twin,
> a Solo Twin, see a Solo Twin.
> All I want for Christms is a Solo Twin,
> Then I would have a Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 1, 2010)

logging22 said:


> You dont need anything else!



If I counted right, if I get rid of one you will have more than me. :chainsawguy: counting the Mini Mac. 

The 07s goes out today, so here is the next one.

Ok here it is the only way the wife is going to let me get another creamcycle is to get some saws gone Ha Ha HE HEE. (Good thing she never goes out to the shop.)

I was given this saw and will do the same, just pay shipping. I'm not sure but think it’s a McCulloch Super 44A its all there but is stuck. I haven't touched it this is how I got it.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5094304144/" title="Todays find by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5094304144_c86e3e90e9.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Todays find" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5094305342/" title="Todays find by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5094305342_5ab91dfb53.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Todays find" /></a>
The 288 in the background is already gone.


----------



## Brian13 (Nov 1, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> If I counted right, if I get rid of one you will have more than me. :chainsawguy: counting the Mini Mac.
> 
> The 07s goes out today, so here is the next one.
> 
> ...



I would be happy to restore that. Been stuck on Macs lately.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 1, 2010)

Brian13 said:


> I would be happy to restore that. Been stuck on Macs lately.



It's yours just send a PM with where to ship.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 1, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> It's yours just send a PM with where to ship.



I'm glad Brian got that. Looking forward to the restoration thread.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Nov 1, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Just want to post so i can keep up with the thread.




me too


----------



## parrisw (Nov 1, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> .....ok,ok..calm down, no junk pics here, I promise. Wrong thread anyway.
> 
> EDIT.....I took some pictures of my unwanted saw parts.........
> 
> ...



LOL, ya that's better!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 1, 2010)

The 07 and the 44A have been shipped. :rockn:


----------



## FrankHgh (Nov 1, 2010)

*please send me a message*



epicklein22 said:


> Anyone need super 2 parts, small odds and ends for the 021/023/025 family, ditto for 029 & family? I have some bg55 parts, some br400 & family parts. Few fs55 parts.....



email me at [email protected]
subj: 394 parts..


----------



## knockbill (Nov 1, 2010)

anyone have any mac 250 bars, chains lying around that need a good home? 
old hardnose bar would be fine, as would chains on their last legs,,, i'd like to try this "new saw" out... 
thanks for looking....
and merry christmas!!!!


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 1, 2010)

knockbill said:


> anyone have any mac 250 bars, chains lying around that need a good home?
> old hardnose bar would be fine, as would chains on their last legs,,, i'd like to try this "new saw" out...
> thanks for looking....
> and merry christmas!!!!



Sorry I didn't get back to you. I found one you can have. PM me your address.


----------



## caleath (Nov 1, 2010)

ok i have decided not to blow up the 4218....let me know what parts you might need from it....the clutch is shot though... the rest is all there


----------



## DSS (Nov 1, 2010)

350jeepcj5 said:


> Excellent, if so ill take it.



Sorry cj5, I found almost every part of that sum-bee except the one you want. Somebody must have already got it.


----------



## DSS (Nov 1, 2010)

Aaron, you got points and condenser, fuel line and carb boot, plus the other stuff...think thats all.

That plus the clutch cover for CSW should be in the mail tomorrow.

Randy, I'll look for a coil when I get home, I think I have one for sure.

Man, I cleaned up a lot of stuff in a hurry. Great to see someone use it rather than sitting in my shed...


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 1, 2010)

*Tall order!*

Hey All,
If anyone happens to have a Stihl banner or sign hangin' around, I've got a shed wall just waitin'!

S


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2010)

Please refrain from asking for parts in this thread. That's not what this is about. There's a swap meet thread for that


----------



## jockeydeuce (Nov 1, 2010)

There will be more, but here are a couple items that are up for grabs.....I have two of each.

Both vintage NOS Windsor .404 spur drums with bearings.............

The first is for PM Canadien 21, super 21, 21D, 175, 270 & 275







The second is for Solo direct drive.....611, 626, 635 & 642


----------



## parrisw (Nov 1, 2010)

jockeydeuce said:


> There will be more, but here are a couple items that are up for grabs.....I have two of each.
> 
> Both vintage NOS Windsor .404 spur drums with bearings.............
> 
> ...




I'd like the Canadian one! If ya don't mind.

Thanks

Will


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2010)

All parts are boxed up and will go out tomorrow via USPS Priority mail. 


The following parts are still available. Go to page 33 for pics.


066 cylinder
Wildthing 4018 crankshaft
MS180 parts
041 recoil
041 muffler guard
041 clutch cover
394 oiler
020AV Flywheel


----------



## jockeydeuce (Nov 1, 2010)

parrisw said:


> I'd like the *Canadian* one! If ya don't mind.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Will



Nope, you can't have it, but I'll send you the one for the "CANADIEN"......


----------



## parrisw (Nov 1, 2010)

jockeydeuce said:


> Nope, you can't have it, but I'll send you the one for the "CANADIEN"......



ha ha, thanks, my bad!


----------



## knockbill (Nov 1, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Please refrain from asking for parts in this thread. That's not what this is about. There's a swap meet thread for that



sorry brad,,,but how will santa know what to bring if we don't ask???

if i had anything to swap i would offer it here first, as this was a very good idea!!!!!

thanks again, and sorry for teh request..........
john


----------



## zr900 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a used 78 Drive Link Husqvarna 1/2" pitch chain .058 guage. It is a semi-chisel, and the cutters are just under 3/8" long. Just pay shipping


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2010)

knockbill said:


> sorry brad,,,but how will santa know what to bring if we don't ask???
> 
> if i had anything to swap i would offer it here first, as this was a very good idea!!!!!
> 
> ...



Good point. I'm still looking for a Solo Twin


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 1, 2010)

knockbill said:


> sorry brad,,,but how will santa know what to bring if we don't ask???
> 
> if i had anything to swap i would offer it here first, as this was a very good idea!!!!!
> 
> ...



its a little easyer to read what a 100 members have than what 50,000 members want.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 1, 2010)

*Holy Crap!!! Gonna be sure to check this thread first thing every morning...*



supercabs78 said:


> If I counted right, if I get rid of one you will have more than me. :chainsawguy: counting the Mini Mac.
> 
> The 07s goes out today, so here is the next one.
> 
> ...





Brian13 said:


> I would be happy to restore that. Been stuck on Macs lately.





supercabs78 said:


> It's yours just send a PM with where to ship.





supercabs78 said:


> The 07 and the 44A have been shipped. :rockn:




That was VERY generous of you SC. Glad it went to Brian (if it couldn't go to me). The Super-44A is a desirable model amoungst us MacHeads. The AF cover is on backwards though BTW. Seems to often be the case with those style covers on saws in CL and ebay listings. Hey Brian.........tradeja a Super-XL12 fer it (and you *know* how much I love my XL12's)????? 



daddy66 said:


> Aaron, you got points and condenser, fuel line and carb boot, plus the other stuff...think thats all.
> 
> That plus the clutch cover for CSW should be in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> ...




Thanks a ton for sending all this stuff off to us Daddy66! You rock! Sorry about pointing out your "junk" picture taking....


----------



## atpchas (Nov 2, 2010)

*Carbs*

I have some carbs (many missing parts) that I will never use. The bottom pic is all Tillys (S228B for the 2 on lower right). If you can use one or more of them, send me a PM. I can't bring myself to toss 'em. If nobody here can use them, maybe I'll have to.












Charlie

*SDC 38A, Zama EL7, HS 210 taken*


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Nov 2, 2010)

Mac 2-10 parts saw.


----------



## wyk (Nov 2, 2010)

*McCulloch Bar*

I found this in the barn. The tip moves, but needs tlc. Free to a good home(Just be patient about shipping, I live out in the middle of nowhere):

ETA - WOW, that went quick. Thanks for all the replies...I think.  Glad to be of service.


----------



## DSS (Nov 2, 2010)

wyk said:


> I found this in the barn. The tip moves, but needs tlc. Free to a good home(Just be patient about shipping, I live out in the middle of nowhere):



Nice bar...you won't have it very long.

How long is it ? 3/8 or 404 or what? What gauge? There are numbers marked on it if you don't know...


----------



## Brian13 (Nov 2, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> The 07 and the 44A have been shipped. :rockn:


Thank you!! I am very excited.



Eccentric said:


> That was VERY generous of you SC. Glad it went to Brian (if it couldn't go to me). The Super-44A is a desirable model amoungst us MacHeads. The AF cover is on backwards though BTW. Seems to often be the case with those style covers on saws in CL and ebay listings. Hey Brian.........tradeja a Super-XL12 fer it (and you *know* how much I love my XL12's)?????



Yellow fever has a hold of you bad!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 2, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> That was VERY generous of you SC. Glad it went to Brian (if it couldn't go to me). The Super-44A is a desirable model amoungst us MacHeads. The AF cover is on backwards though BTW. Seems to often be the case with those style covers on saws in CL and ebay listings. Hey Brian.........tradeja a Super-XL12 fer it (and you *know* how much I love my XL12's)?????



I turned AF cover before I sent it out. It was one of the project saws I'd never get to. I'm happy it went to someone that will work on it. I hope it will be a runner, but if not its got some good parts.


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 2, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> The 07 and the 44A have been shipped. :rockn:



Thank you again. I also look forward to this project.


----------



## 350jeepcj5 (Nov 2, 2010)

I am nterested in the bar want to see the length and pitch also


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 2, 2010)

atpchas said:


> I have some carbs (many missing parts) that I will never use. The bottom pic is all Tillys (S228B for the 2 on lower right). If you can use one or more of them, send me a PM. I can't bring myself to toss 'em. If nobody here can use them, maybe I'll have to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM sent on the SDC 38A and the Zama EL7.


----------



## james fletcher (Nov 2, 2010)

*husky 242*

Anyone have ignition parts for the 242 husky?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2010)

All claimed parts went out today. Everyone should have them in 1-3 days. They're coming via USPS Priority Mail.


The following parts are still available. Go to page 33 for pics. Surely someone could use these 041 parts!


Wildthing 4018 crankshaft
MS180 parts
041 recoil
041 muffler guard
041 clutch cover
394 oiler
020AV Flywheel


----------



## knockbill (Nov 4, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you. I found one you can have. PM me your address.



thanks scott,
looking forward to it......


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 4, 2010)

knockbill said:


> thanks scott,
> looking forward to it......



You should have it today or tomorrow.


----------



## caleath (Nov 4, 2010)

sure has been quiet on this thread lately....


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2010)

I've still got the following parts up for grabs. Surely someone is restoring a 041?!


041 recoil
041 muffler guard
041 clutch cover
MS180 parts
394 oiler
020AV Flywheel
Wildthing 4018 crankshaft


----------



## knockbill (Nov 4, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> You should have it today or tomorrow.



bar and chain came tonight, sure looks like 404 to me!!! check your pm...
thanks, 
john


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2010)

wyk said:


> I found this in the barn. The tip moves, but needs tlc. Free to a good home(Just be patient about shipping, I live out in the middle of nowhere):
> 
> ETA - WOW, that went quick. Thanks for all the replies...I think.  Glad to be of service.




I got the bar today, quickest shipping I think I have ever seen. The bar got here in great shape, and is in good condition. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Nov 4, 2010)

This saw is gone, Sent it out today.




Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Mac 2-10 parts saw.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 4, 2010)

I got 3 poulan saws. 1 40cc red craftsman strato saw with a bad P&C, currently dismantled, but complete, 1 running 2050, with no oiler/drum and another parts saw 2050. Free for shipping cost to anybody that wants them. I know its not much, but I figured somebody might want them. I have to dig thru the shop this weekend and see what else I have that might need a home.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 4, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I got 3 poulan saws. 1 40cc red craftsman strato saw with a bad P&C, currently dismantled, but complete, 1 running 2050, with no oiler/drum and another parts saw 2050. Free for shipping cost to anybody that wants them. I know its not much, but I figured somebody might want them. I have to dig thru the shop this weekend and see what else I have that might need a home.



I think I have a good slug and jug for that red crapsman if that would help someone.

If someone reads one of my past posts and sees something that might peek their interest, just shoot me a pm and I will see if I can find it. Warning: I'm pretty busy right now with school and sidework, so please be patient with me.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 4, 2010)

I still have parts for Dolmar 133/143, tanks, handles, clutches, bushings, etc. These parts came from cutoff saws but work the same way.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 5, 2010)

Scored piston, missing part of the muffler, 21" solid bar, almost new semi chisel chain

.




Has compression, that's all I know.

Someone make them go away.
CSW


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 5, 2010)

Which Dayton is that? I might be interested.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 5, 2010)

zr900 said:


> zr900 said:
> 
> 
> > Books spoken for. Supercabs78 got it
> ...


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 6, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Which Dayton is that? I might be interested.



Brad, It based on the 361 Poulan, I don't know what dayton model it is. I'll check later in the day and get back to you.
JIm


----------



## leeha (Nov 6, 2010)

Recieved the 084 bar plates Thursday from
B Snelling. Big Thanks to Brad.


Lee


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 6, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Brad, It based on the 361 Poulan, I don't know what dayton model it is. I'll check later in the day and get back to you.
> JIm



Brad,
The Dayton is a "2Z462A" 4 cubic inch. 
It doesn't seem to be in bad shape, just has a buggered piston...maybe cylinder too.
If you want me to do more checking into the saw,(pics of the piston, etc.) let me know.
Jim


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for checking CSW. I'll pass this time. Thanks for offering!


----------



## Brian13 (Nov 6, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I was given this saw and will do the same, just pay shipping. I'm not sure but think it’s a McCulloch Super 44A its all there but is stuck. I haven't touched it this is how I got it.



Found it at the door this morning. Thank you Supercabs!


----------



## KTM640 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Received Christmas package from Brad*

Brad, received the package of parts the other day. BIG THANKS for the Christmas giving. Jon


----------



## KTM640 (Nov 7, 2010)

*s228's*



atpchas said:


> I have some carbs (many missing parts) that I will never use. The bottom pic is all Tillys (S228B for the 2 on lower right). If you can use one or more of them, send me a PM. I can't bring myself to toss 'em. If nobody here can use them, maybe I'll have to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interested in the S228's. PM sent


----------



## lcso10 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a rear handle trigger housing and a recoil cover for a Homie XL-12. They and red in color or were before some of the paint wore off. If someone wants one or both PM me.


----------



## OldAssJonsered (Nov 11, 2010)

If anyone has a viable brake setup for an older (1983) Jonsered 630 Super that would be awesome.....PM me.


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 11, 2010)

OldAssJonsered said:


> If anyone has a viable brake setup for an older (1983) Jonsered 630 Super that would be awesome.....PM me.



Please don't ruin this thread with want's. There is a swap meet thread, trading post, and wanted area. Please post there.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 11, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Please don't ruin this thread with want's. There is a swap meet thread, trading post, and wanted area. Please post there.



:agree2:

A lot of our newer members may not know this, but we have a trading post forum for selling, a swap meet for trading, and this thread is reserved for folks that want to give something away, in celebration of our giving nature as human beings. 

I still have dolmar chassis parts 133/143.


----------



## little possum (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a 024 cylinder if somebody needs one.


----------



## warjohn (Nov 12, 2010)

little possum said:


> I have a 024 cylinder if somebody needs one.



PM sent


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 12, 2010)

Unknown Bar I have a Windsor Bar 28". It came on a 066 I got, but does not fit it holes to big oiler in wrong place.

Tip says: STA-375 P
Bar says: 106T 5750 201281S2

If someone can find out what it fits and wants it just send a PM.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5170166462/" title="Bar by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1402/5170166462_13dc50b8c7.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Bar" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5170176532/" title="011 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1226/5170176532_b4ed2b4ffa.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="011" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 12, 2010)

The bar is taken, that didn't take long.


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 12, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Unknown Bar I have a Windsor Bar 28".



Looks like it might work for my Homelite 650 ?
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/BMP/14?OpenDocument


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 12, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> The bar is taken, that didn't take long.



Quicker than I could try to figure out what it might fit. LOL


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 14, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Scored piston, missing part of the muffler, 21" solid bar, almost new semi chisel chain
> 
> Someone make them go away.
> CSW



I'll make that one go away if you still have it. Check your PM's Jim.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 14, 2010)

*Pioneers*

Guys I got 3 P-28's here that are up for grabs if someone wants them for the shipping. 

I had one running, the other has comprssion and I'm not sure on the other. There all complete except for air filter covers (of course) 

If someones interested I can get pictures up. 

I have some other Pioneer parts for the smaller ones, but I wont pick through them, probably have to take em all.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 14, 2010)

I still have a crusty but complete and restorable little Skil 16-someting (1645 maybe) that I'd be glad to send to someone who wants it. Just pay shipping. If anyone's truely interested, I'll go dig it out of the shop (it's in a box somewhere) and shoot a pic.

Still need to ship out the McCulloch 35A and Echo 451VL parts powerheads to lads here. I haven't forgotton about you guys! Just been crazy busy. I'll get 'em weighed up and get back to you about shipping costs soon.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 14, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> I still have a crusty but complete and restorable little Skil 16-someting (1645 maybe) that I'd be glad to send to someone who wants it. Just pay shipping. If anyone's truely interested, I'll go dig it out of the shop (it's in a box somewhere) and shoot a pic.
> 
> Still need to ship out the McCulloch 35A and Echo 451VL parts powerheads to lads here. I haven't forgotton about you guys! Just been crazy busy. I'll get 'em weighed up and get back to you about shipping costs soon.



I would be intrested in the Skil. I need a front handle, top cover, and recoil cover. The ones I have are smashed.
Jim


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 14, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> I would be intrested in the Skil. I need a front handle, top cover, and recoil cover. The ones I have are smashed.
> Jim



Got your PM. I'll dig the saw out and check it today. Don't remember anything being smashed. You'd probably have to repaint things though...


----------



## DSS (Nov 14, 2010)

OK, today I found....


41 husky coil and recoil, plus clutch cover. The brake band is busted. May be some smaller parts too.

Homelite xl-1, which is a canadian e-z, bunch of stuff, almost a complete saw in pieces I think. What do you need? I also have some homelite super mini parts. This is an e-z with A/V. It's in a bucket, the case was busted , so if you need something, ask.

I have a 10-10 clutch cover with recoil. One of the tabs that engages the pawls is broken, but the cover is complete.

Still have misc. 031 stuff as well.

Probably find more someday...


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 14, 2010)

Check your PM on the 031 parts.


----------



## DSS (Nov 14, 2010)

The 031 parts have found a new home..


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 14, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> OK, today I found....
> 
> 
> 41 husky coil and recoil, plus clutch cover. The brake band is busted. May be some smaller parts too.
> ...



Hiya Chris,

You were right. More interesting stuff tonight. I'd be very interested in that Homelite XL-1 stuff (and the mini parts that'd work in/on an E-Z). Don't have an E-Z series saw yet. Got an Original EZ (no hyphen) which is the 5.01ci grandfather of a Zip. The EZ was Homelite's first direct drive saw, and the first one with a Tillotson HL carb...


----------



## jockeydeuce (Nov 14, 2010)

I've got a box of misc. Homelite 350 parts if anyone needs anything or all.....Just cover the shipping.....


----------



## DSS (Nov 14, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Hiya Chris,
> 
> You were right. More interesting stuff tonight. I'd be very interested in that Homelite XL-1 stuff (and the mini parts that'd work in/on an E-Z). Don't have an E-Z series saw yet. Got an Original EZ (no hyphen) which is the 5.01ci grandfather of a Zip. The EZ was Homelite's first direct drive saw, and the first one with a Tillotson HL carb...



I'll have to find a bigger box.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 14, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> I'll have to find a bigger box.



Thanks Daddy!!!


----------



## drill.daddy (Nov 15, 2010)

eccentric , i have a homlite super ez parts saw , almost complete if you want it its yours. if he dont want it its up for grabs

i also have a husqvarna 50 i believe , its been in a bucket in the back of my shop for two years in parts. it needs a new home ,


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 15, 2010)

drill.daddy said:


> eccentric , i have a homlite super ez parts saw , almost complete if you want it its yours. if he dont want it its up for grabs
> 
> i also have a husqvarna 50 i believe , its been in a bucket in the back of my shop for two years in parts. it needs a new home ,



I could use the 50....


----------



## drill.daddy (Nov 15, 2010)

wiggs send me address bro and i will send you a saw .


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 15, 2010)

drill.daddy said:


> eccentric , i have a homlite super ez parts saw , almost complete if you want it its yours. if he dont want it its up for grabs.



Thanks DD! I could sure use one. Been wanting to get into that saw series for a while now. PM on the way!


----------



## drill.daddy (Nov 15, 2010)

unless memory is failing me , the super ez is 90 percent complete , sont nkow what was wrong with it , it was givin to me and i put it on shelf ,


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 16, 2010)

drill.daddy said:


> unless memory is failing me , the super ez is 90 percent complete , sont nkow what was wrong with it , it was givin to me and i put it on shelf ,



Sounds like it's right up my alley!


----------



## DSS (Nov 16, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Sounds like it's right up my alley!



Aaron, your parts are in the mail. I sent them about an hour ago.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 16, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Aaron, your parts are in the mail. I sent them about an hour ago.



Much appreciated Chris! You fellows need to send me a laundry list of stuff you're looking for. I get all kinds of responses to my CL ad. Most are for saws/parts I don't have an interest in. I need to have a 'hot sheet' tacked on the wall behind the computer monitor so I know what not to turn down!

-Aaron


----------



## DSS (Nov 16, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Much appreciated Chris! You fellows need to send me a laundry list of stuff you're looking for. I get all kinds of responses to my CL ad. Most are for saws/parts I don't have an interest in. I need to have a 'hot sheet' tacked on the wall behind the computer monitor so I know what not to turn down!
> 
> -Aaron



Pioneer stuff, the bigger the better.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 16, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Pioneer stuff, the bigger the better.



I'll keep my eyes peeled. Not much Pioneer stuff around here for some reason, although it does pop up every blue moon or so. Mostly Poulan, Echo, Husky, Stihl, Homelite, and McCulloch (in that order from most to least) in this area.


How about you Drill Daddy? Whatchu lookin' for???


----------



## jockeydeuce (Nov 16, 2010)

I didn't get any responses on the Homelite 350 Pro parts.....Anyone want anything or all of it????


----------



## DSS (Nov 16, 2010)

jockeydeuce said:


> I didn't get any responses on the Homelite 350 Pro parts.....Anyone want anything or all of it????



No, but that reminds me... I have a shindaiwa 350 in a bucket. Anybody need parts for that ???


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 16, 2010)

I still have that somewhat crusty but complete (and did run when put away LOL) little yellowish green Skil 16XX 30-ish cc Frontier MFG/Quadra built saw up for grabs. Not much to look at right now...........but it's complete, compression and spark were good (although I believe it needs a carb kit and lines by now), and there's nothing busted or crunched (that I remember). If you want it let me know, so I can get out of storage, blow off the spiders, and shoot a pic or two...


----------



## DSS (Nov 16, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> I would be intrested in the clutch cover,
> Jim



It's in the mail Jim, sorry about the delay.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Pioneer 2200?*

I got a box full of 2200 parts. Saw was complete and i do believe everything is there. I think i even got a 20" bar for it. Email me if you want it you just pay the shipping.


----------



## SawGarage (Nov 17, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Much appreciated Chris! You fellows need to send me a laundry list of stuff you're looking for. I get all kinds of responses to my CL ad. Most are for saws/parts I don't have an interest in. I need to have a 'hot sheet' tacked on the wall behind the computer monitor so I know what not to turn down!
> 
> -Aaron




Hey Aaron,

I'm always looking for Husky 261/262 as well as Jonsered 625/630/670 and H 268/272 parts, etc. would LOVE a PM1000, or a Partner P100 someday 

Would a Homelite/Craftsman 3.7/18 interest you at some point when you have nothing else to do? 



J


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Husq. 77*

Just pay shipping from 05759, please ?

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=132925


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Husq. 65*

Just pay shipping from 05759, please ?

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=132925


----------



## 350jeepcj5 (Nov 17, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> Just pay shipping from 05759, please ?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=132925




ill take them both please!


----------



## drill.daddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> I'll keep my eyes peeled. Not much Pioneer stuff around here for some reason, although it does pop up every blue moon or so. Mostly Poulan, Echo, Husky, Stihl, Homelite, and McCulloch (in that order from most to least) in this area.
> 
> 
> How about you Drill Daddy? Whatchu lookin' for???



036 jug and slug . 090 clutch cover , anything stihl really but hose parts are needed to an extent .. its funny to say needed . like i needs another saw runnin . i can already grab one of 50 plus and run em. cad is wonderfull . yet confursin


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 18, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> It's in the mail Jim, sorry about the delay.



Thank you sir!
Jim


----------



## Brian VT (Nov 18, 2010)

350jeepcj5 said:


> ill take them both please!


The 77 is taken. You want the 65 ? Send me a mailing address via PM.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 18, 2010)

SawGarage said:


> Hey Aaron,
> 
> I'm always looking for Husky 261/262 as well as Jonsered 625/630/670 and H 268/272 parts, etc. would LOVE a PM1000, or a Partner P100 someday
> 
> ...



I'll keep my eyes peeled for those Jay. Probably would be quite a while before I got to working on a 3.7/18...




drill.daddy said:


> 036 jug and slug . 090 clutch cover , anything stihl really but hose parts are needed to an extent .. its funny to say needed . like i needs another saw runnin . i can already grab one of 50 plus and run em. cad is wonderfull . yet confursin



I agree with your thoughts on CAD. Will keep an eye out for those parts for you. Got a "Hit List" started with your 'wants/needs' on it.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 19, 2010)

SawGarage said:


> Would a Homelite/Craftsman 3.7/18 interest you at some point when you have nothing else to do?
> 
> 
> 
> J



Tell me more, what's it saw is it based on?
Or, does someone got "got 5's on it"?
Jim


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 19, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Tell me more, what's it saw is it based on?
> Or, does someone got "got 5's on it"?
> Jim



That's a good question. The Craftsman 3.7 saws I've seen have been Poulan or Roper/AYP made. Homeilte did make some saw for Sears over the years. Old Homelites of that displacement range could be an SXL-AO, an XL100-series saw, a 360, a 350, or maybe a 410. One of the fellows here has a Homelite 450 with minor cosmetic changes that's a Sears saw. Don't worry Jim, I'm haven't claimed dibs on it.


----------



## KTM640 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Big thanks to ATPCHAS*

Big thanks for the Christmas giving that I received in the mail from ATPCHAS. :biggrinbounce2: I've got some projects each needing a carb and plan to use the ones that ATPCHAS sent me. Thanks Jon


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Nov 19, 2010)

*Stihl 08s*

Christmas time is here...and I am feeling generous toward my fellow AS members.

I have a Stihl 08s that I acquired in a lot of saws. My intention was to do a complete restore / rebuild. I stripped off the previous botched paint job of the larger components -- starter housing, handle and oil tank / clutch cover are down to bare metal. I cannot seem to find the time to complete this project. The saw ran before I dissembled and was reasonably complete. This is for a power head only and would be shipped with many of the smaller parts in sour cream and / or cool whip tubs. 

My preference is to pass along to someone who is genuinely interested in restoring the saw and perhaps posting a thread on AS to document. Cover the shipping cost from 48085 and it is yours. PM me if you are interested.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 19, 2010)

GM_DaddyMac said:


> Christmas time is here...and I am feeling generous toward my fellow AS members.
> 
> I have a Stihl 08s that I acquired in a lot of saws. My intention was to do a complete restore / rebuild. I stripped off the previous botched paint job of the larger components -- starter housing, handle and oil tank / clutch cover are down to bare metal. I cannot seem to find the time to complete this project. The saw ran before I dissembled and was reasonably complete. This is for a power head only and would be shipped with many of the smaller parts in sour cream and / or cool whip tubs.
> 
> ...



Cool offer rep when I get some reloaded.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Nov 19, 2010)

That Stihl offer won't last long


CT


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Nov 19, 2010)

*Homelite XL*







See that Homelite XL there?


Could be yours for the shipping. Has spark and compression, could just need fuel lines. Dumped mix in the cylinder and it popped on one pull.


CT


----------



## logging22 (Nov 19, 2010)

Gotta bump to keep up.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2010)

PM sent on the 08


----------



## SawGarage (Nov 20, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I can no longer edit my posts from yesterday, so here's what's left.
> 
> 
> 066 cylinder
> ...



PM sent 


I'm rounding up a list of a couple saws and parts...


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 22, 2010)

SawGarage said:


> Would a Homelite/Craftsman 3.7/18 interest you at some point when you have nothing else to do?
> 
> 
> 
> J



What's the deal with this saw? Do you still have it?


----------



## SawGarage (Nov 22, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> What's the deal with this saw? Do you still have it?




Jim < I _THOUGHT_ I directed that @ Aaron, didn't I??  oke: 

I had a buddyhere express some interest, but i don't think he has the capabilities to fix it (well...he could ask ME! lol)

i'll take a peek and see what it is... maybe a pic or two??


----------



## edisto (Nov 22, 2010)

GM_DaddyMac said:


> My preference is to pass along to someone who is genuinely interested in restoring the saw and perhaps posting a thread on AS to document. Cover the shipping cost from 48085 and it is yours. PM me if you are interested.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Make sure you get the right guy this time! I'm still not through with the nice Lombard I got from you last year...

And now I have some P-28s I couldn't pass up, thanks ModifiedMark!

The new kid's starting to sleep through the night, so maybe my wife will start letting me down in the basement soon...


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 22, 2010)

SawGarage said:


> Jim < I _THOUGHT_ I directed that @ Aaron, didn't I??  oke:
> 
> I had a buddyhere express some interest, but i don't think he has the capabilities to fix it (well...he could ask ME! lol)
> 
> i'll take a peek and see what it is... maybe a pic or two??



What, only you and Aaron get to celebrate the joy of the Christmas thread? The Christmas thread is for all to enjoy...you big Grinch! lol 
Yes, I might be intrested in the saw depending on what it's based on, 
If the saw is still available and no one else has expressed intrest.
Will you get me some info or just tell me to sod off, either ones OK with me:greenchainsaw:
Jim


----------



## SawGarage (Nov 22, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> What, only you and Aaron get to celebrate the joy of the Christmas thread? The Christmas thread is for all to enjoy..



Why are you asking questions you know the answer to?? oke: :jester: It's still close to Halloween, right? BAAAA humbug. lol, j/k.





chainsawwhisperer said:


> Yes, I might be intrested in the saw depending on what it's based on,
> If the saw is still available and no one else has expressed intrest.
> get me some info or just tell me to sod off, either ones OK with me:greenchainsaw:
> Jim



SOD?? 

I think it's Roper-built (I know*NOTHING * about these 
it's in good shape...just too many others...keeps getting moved around. 

J


----------



## Bubbles Up (Nov 22, 2010)

Theiroff,

PM sent on that Homie top handle.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 23, 2010)

SawGarage said:


> Why are you asking questions you know the answer to?? oke: :jester: It's still close to Halloween, right? BAAAA humbug. lol, j/k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did some work on one of those a couple of months ago, seemed well built...just a little weird.


----------



## SawGarage (Nov 23, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> I did some work on one of those a couple of months ago, seemed well built...just a little weird.



It does seem well built (for the amount i've been into it...) what was weird? 

Jay


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 23, 2010)

SawGarage said:


> Jim < I _THOUGHT_ I directed that @ Aaron, didn't I?? oke:
> 
> I had a buddy here express some interest, but i don't think he has the capabilities to fix it (well...he could ask ME! lol)
> 
> i'll take a peek and see what it is... maybe a pic or two??



Thanks Jay. I would like to see a pic or two so we know for sure if it's a Poulan, Roper, or whatever. I've got too many other irons in the fire for me to want to mess with yet another saw family. Besides.....Jim's pouting in the corner. Send it his way. He can experience the Christmas Thread Joy then too...



chainsawwhisperer said:


> What, only you and Aaron get to celebrate the joy of the Christmas thread? The Christmas thread is for all to enjoy...you big Grinch! lol
> Yes, I might be intrested in the saw depending on what it's based on,
> If the saw is still available and no one else has expressed intrest.
> Will you get me some info or just tell me to sod off, either ones OK with me
> Jim



No Christmas thread joy for you Jim. Neener neener neener!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:





SawGarage said:


> Why are you asking questions you know the answer to?? oke: :jester: It's still close to Halloween, right? BAAAA humbug. lol, j/k.
> 
> 
> SOD??
> ...





chainsawwhisperer said:


> I did some work on one of those a couple of months ago, seemed well built...just a little weird.





That's how I'd describe the Ropers Jim. They're like the bigger, heavier AMC (American Motors Corporation.....think Gremlin/Pacer/Javelin/Rambler) version of a Homelite XL12. The styling is a bit off, but they're well made and stout. Fine old North American saws.:agree2:


Oh, and as far as the word SOD is concerned Jay....................from my experience it's mostly a 'commonwealth' (meaning England, Australia, etc) thing. It's a "cleaner" word used in place of "screw", "bugger", or #### in phrases like what Jim wrote above^^^.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 23, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Aaron, your parts are in the mail. I sent them about an hour ago.



Received the parts box yesterday Chris. Thanks a bunch! Got home from work at 1:00AM and the box was waiting for me. Early Christmas... 

Those parts will all come in handy.:yourock:


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 23, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Besides.....Jim's pouting in the corner. Send it his way. He can experience the Christmas Thread Joy then too...



BBBAAAAAA I'M NOT POUTING! BBBBAAAAA



Eccentric said:


> No Christmas thread joy for you Jim. Neener neener neener!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 Coal for you.











Eccentric said:


> That's how I'd describe the Ropers Jim. They're like the bigger, heavier AMC (American Motors Corporation.....think Gremlin/Pacer/Javelin/Rambler) version of a Homelite XL12.



Now that's funny!


I think I'll stand down on the Roper, and continue to search for 80+ cc Jen Feng saws. lol


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Nov 23, 2010)

*Stihl 08s -- Update*

The Stihl 08s is awaiting confirmation from the first PM responder. If they decline, I will move down the list in order of time received. Thanks for all the responses.



Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool offer rep when I get some reloaded.



Thanks for the kind words and rep. I have gotten or used all I could from the lot of saws, and knew full well I would never get around to completing this project. Thought it better to pass along to a fellow AS member that would appreciate it and bring it back to life. What better time than Christmas to pay it forward.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Nov 23, 2010)

edisto said:


> Make sure you get the right guy this time! I'm still not through with the nice Lombard I got from you last year...
> 
> And now I have some P-28s I couldn't pass up, thanks ModifiedMark!
> 
> The new kid's starting to sleep through the night, so maybe my wife will start letting me down in the basement soon...



It was not a condition per se -- but a preference. I can keep it in a box on a shelf in the shop for that "someday". I was just asking who ever responded to be sincere in their interest to rebuild.

As for the Lombard -- not to worry. You have a little one at home, -- *PLUS* you took the time to assemble and post the Chainsaw FAQ sticky. You have more than redeemed yourself!


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Nov 23, 2010)

GM_DaddyMac said:


> The Stihl 08s is awaiting confirmation from the first PM responder. If they decline, I will move down the list in order of time received. Thanks for all the responses.



The 08s has found a new home. Thanks to all that have expressed interest!


Greg


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 24, 2010)

The Dayton saw, the Mini Mac, and a 10-10 clutch cover went out today to new owners. Thanks everybody
Jim


----------



## DSS (Nov 24, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Received the parts box yesterday Chris. Thanks a bunch! Got home from work at 1:00AM and the box was waiting for me. Early Christmas...
> 
> Those parts will all come in handy.:yourock:



Glad to help. Now if I can get caught up on the other two or three boxes I have to mail....

Work should slow down this week and all will be well...


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 24, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> The Dayton saw, the Mini Mac, and a 10-10 clutch cover went out today to new owners. Thanks everybody
> Jim



Hey Jim,

Got any more 10-10 clutch covers to get rid of? My saw has the chainbrake version, but is missing parts (lever, spring, mounting srew/washer, thrust washer). If you have a chainbrake or non-chainbrake equipped 10-10 CC to part with I'd like to have it with the coal in my stocking.:hmm3grin2orange:



daddy66 said:


> Glad to help. Now if I can get caught upon the other two or three boxes I have to mail....
> 
> Work should slow down this week and all will be well...



I hear you Chris. Been crazy busy myself. Still have to send out a CS451VL powerhead and a McCulloch 35A gearbox so I can spread Christmas Thread Joy. Also have to box up and send out a McCulloch 77 as part of a trade. Gotta get my arse in gear...


----------



## DSS (Nov 24, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Got any more 10-10 clutch covers to get rid of? My saw has the chainbrake version, but is missing parts (lever, spring, mounting srew/washer, thrust washer). If you have a chainbrake or non-chainbrake equipped 10-10 CC to part with I'd like to have it with the coal in my stocking.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



I have a 10-10 clutch cover, no brake but right hand recoil. Guess thats no help to you, but if anybody else wants it...you know.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 24, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> I have a 10-10 clutch cover, no brake but right hand recoil. Guess thats no help to you, but if anybody else wants it...you know.



Yep. That one wouldn't work for me as my saw is LH start. Somebody here's gotta need a RH start X-10 series clutch cover though....


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Nov 29, 2010)

350jeepcj5 said:


> I am in need of a 10-10 clutch cover and bar and chain 20, 24 or 28,
> 
> i have a complete echo cs-315 minus recoil that ran, and an extra mcculloch power mac 380 complete if you need a part.



I sent you out the 10-10 cover.
I just saw that you have Power Mac 380 parts, I need a recoil, and a fuel cap. I'll PM you.
Jim


----------



## zr900 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have 8 or 9 used chains that are 3/8 pitch and .050 gauge 70 drive link. I don't have any use for 70 DL chains so if anybody wants them just pay for shipping.


----------



## caleath (Dec 1, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> I have a 10-10 clutch cover, no brake but right hand recoil. Guess thats no help to you, but if anybody else wants it...you know.



I am wondering if it will fit a 2-10...I have one thats rh start if you wouldnt mind sending it my way


----------



## DSS (Dec 2, 2010)

caleath said:


> I am wondering if it will fit a 2-10...I have one thats rh start if you wouldnt mind sending it my way



PM your address and I will send it when I get a minute.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 2, 2010)

zr900 said:


> I have 8 or 9 used chains that are 3/8 pitch and .050 gauge 70 drive link. I don't have any use for 70 DL chains so if anybody wants them just pay for shipping.



Chains are gone and in the mail.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 2, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> I hear you Chris. Been crazy busy myself. Still have to send out a CS451VL powerhead and a McCulloch 35A gearbox so I can spread Christmas Thread Joy. Also have to box up and send out a McCulloch 77 as part of a trade. Gotta get my arse in gear...



If whoever got the CS451VL wants a NOS clutch cover, I've got one that will only cost shipping.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 2, 2010)

zr900 said:


> I have a used 78 Drive Link Husqvarna 1/2" pitch chain .058 guage. It is a semi-chisel, and the cutters are just under 3/8" long. Just pay shipping



I Still have this to give


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 3, 2010)

jockeydeuce said:


> If whoever got the CS451VL wants a NOS clutch cover, I've got one that will only cost shipping.



I'll let him know. The damn thing is still sitting, waiting to be shipped out however. Got four boxes to ship today....


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 8, 2010)

Santa and his little helpers were working hard to make lots of good things this year!:hmm3grin2orange:












.


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 8, 2010)

J.Walker said:


> Santa and his little helpers were working hard to make lots of good things this year!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still got any of them bad boys?


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 8, 2010)

Well they did not last to long.


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 8, 2010)

J.Walker said:


> Well they did not last to long.



Dag goin it Maybe next year


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 8, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> Dag goin it Maybe next year




Have you checked your Rep Replys?



.


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 10, 2010)

J.Walker said:


> Have you checked your Rep Replys?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Just did i have been buried in work


----------



## caleath (Dec 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Jester8118, and 350jeepcj5 please contact me via PM.
Otherwise you run the risk of getting coal in your stocking this Christmas
CSW


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 10, 2010)

If anyone is interested I could probably spare some dirty socks! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

I said "stockings" not socks you buffoon. lol
Jim


----------



## dh1984 (Dec 11, 2010)

caleath said:


> ok i have decided not to blow up the 4218....let me know what parts you might need from it....the clutch is shot though... the rest is all there



hey bud i'll take the piston and cylinder if no one else claimed it yet for my


----------



## caleath (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry man its in Minnesota now.


----------



## dh1984 (Dec 11, 2010)

oh ok i thought i would ask and see if you still had it if anyone needs any parts for a 4218av poulan i have a few parts that i didn't use on a project i was working on


----------



## DSS (Dec 11, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> If anyone is interested I could probably spare some dirty socks! :hmm3grin2orange:



PM sent........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 11, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> PM sent........:hmm3grin2orange:



I was out working and missed that one, I have got to quit working and stay here full time.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Jester8118, and 350jeepcj5 please contact me via PM.
> Otherwise you run the risk of getting coal in your stocking this Christmas
> CSW




I found 350jepcj5's address (accidentaly deleted his PM, but found where I had written it down).............so he'll have an Echo CS451VL carcass in his stocking afterall. He should *still* contact you Jim, unless he wants coal jammed in with the Echo...:hmm3grin2orange:

*thomas1*

PM me your address or *you're* getting coal in your stocking *instead* of that Mac35A gearbox you need...


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok fella's. This one has been in the shop for way too long. It's a Homelite C-52. It is a runner, and a pretty good one at that. P&C are perfect. I have started it with a drill, and it started great and idled great. The clutch cover has the top cut out, looks like it had a Bow on it at one time. It does however need a filter, filter cover and the recoil. It should be a good runner after that. Free for shipping cost. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh crap. What would it cost to ship that pig to 95472? I'd like to take it off your hands *unless* *somebody who doesn't have a C-Series Homelite already* wants it. Gotta hook more new people on these grand old saws!

With the parts I have I could easily make that saw a complete runner for my collection. I'd like to see it go to a C-Series 'newbie' if possible though...


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 11, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Oh crap. What would it cost to ship that pig to 95472? I'd like to take it off your hands *unless* *somebody who doesn't have a C-Series Homelite already* wants it. Gotta hook more new people on these grand old saws!
> 
> With the parts I have I could easily make that saw a complete runner.


UPS shipping calculator says $30. Yours if you want it.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 11, 2010)

If you dont want it Eccentric I might be interested.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 11, 2010)

Brian13 said:


> If you dont want it Eccentric I might be interested.



Ya'll work it out.  I dont care who it ships to, personally, but Eccentric asked first. I think I have a 20" B&C for it too, if it didnt get tossed.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2010)

Send it to Brian. I've been trying to get him into an old Homelite (a real one..........XL2's don't count) for months. He's exactly the fellow I had in mind.

Brian, if you get the damn thing and you need some parts for it let me know. I can probably get you squared away. Won't be pretty, but it'd be complete and running!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 11, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Send it to Brian. I've been trying to get him into an old Homelite (a real one..........XL2's don't count) for months. He's exactly the fellow I had in mind.
> 
> Brian, if you get the damn thing and you need some parts for it let me know. I can probably get you squared away. Won't be pretty, but it'd be complete and running!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Whats a Homelite??? :notrolls2:


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 11, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Send it to Brian. I've been trying to get him into an old Homelite (a real one..........XL2's don't count) for months. He's exactly the fellow I had in mind.
> 
> Brian, if you get the damn thing and you need some parts for it let me know. I can probably get you squared away. Won't be pretty, but it'd be complete and running!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



I can handle that. 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS!!!*


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 11, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> Whats a Homelite??? :notrolls2:



I think they used Homelite's with abrasive setups to cut the rocks for Stonehinge. Ask RandyMac, he would know....he was there.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> Whats a Homelite??? :notrolls2:



Quiet you! Go getcha a big old McCulloch....


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 11, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Quiet you! Go getcha a big old McCulloch....



Well i'm waiting for someone to send me one for xmas giving :monkey:


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 11, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I think they used Homelite's with abrasive setups to cut the rocks for Stonehinge. Ask RandyMac, he would know....he was there.



ROFL RandyMAC created dirt he is so old.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I can handle that.
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS!!!*



Sounds good to me. Merry Christmas to you and Brian!



wigglesworth said:


> I think they used Homelite's with abrasive setups to cut the rocks for Stonehinge. Ask RandyMac, he would know....he was there.



Hey now! Wait, that's probably true afterall....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> Well i'm waiting for someone to send me one for xmas giving :monkey:





Wildman1024 said:


> ROFL RandyMAC created dirt he is so old.



Ha! He might have helped you on your way towards Yellow fever............*before* that last comment...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 11, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Ha! He might have helped you on your way towards Yellow fever............*before* that last comment...:hmm3grin2orange:



He will still help or ill take his vitamins and walker away! ROFL


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 11, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I think they used Homelite's with abrasive setups to cut the rocks for Stonehinge. Ask RandyMac, he would know....he was there.



Now that's funny!
Ya, those C-series saws are great! I have two C5s, I love them!
Easy to work on, lots of torque, GREAT sound.
CSW


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 11, 2010)

PTO 1/2 of the crankcase of a 357xp, 357xp crank (big end of rod is bad, stuffers are slightly melted near the rod. Any takers?


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 11, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Ok fella's. This one has been in the shop for way too long. It's a Homelite C-52. It is a runner, and a pretty good one at that. P&C are perfect. I have started it with a drill, and it started great and idled great. The clutch cover has the top cut out, looks like it had a Bow on it at one time. It does however need a filter, filter cover and the recoil. It should be a good runner after that. Free for shipping cost. Merry Christmas.





Eccentric said:


> Send it to Brian. I've been trying to get him into an old Homelite (a real one..........XL2's don't count) for months. He's exactly the fellow I had in mind.
> 
> Brian, if you get the damn thing and you need some parts for it let me know. I can probably get you squared away. Won't be pretty, but it'd be complete and running!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Thank you wigglesworth and Eccentric. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 11, 2010)

You guys don't know ####, Titans were used on Stonehenge, Noah had Homelites and I used McCullochs for Woodhenge before creating the New World. 

BTW, the dirt was already here, Gologit did that.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 11, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> You guys don't know ####, Titans were used on Stonehenge, Noah had Homelites and I used McCullochs for Woodhenge before creating the New World.
> 
> BTW, the dirt was already here, Gologit did that.




Rofl your a good sport. Still waiting for my Mac though.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Test time*

Want to test your all's on a simple question lets see if anyone gets the answer correct 

What is the best gift that anyone can have during Christmas ? 

there may be more than one answer but im looking for only a certain answer


----------



## kev1n (Dec 11, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> Want to test your all's on a simple question lets see if anyone gets the answer correct
> 
> What is the best gift during Christmas that anyone should need ?
> 
> there may be more than one answer but im looking for only a certain answer


Coal is probably the best present, you can cook, heat, color, and a thousand other uses I wont list.
Merry Christmas kev1n


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 11, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> Want to test your all's on a simple question lets see if anyone gets the answer correct
> 
> What is the best gift that anyone can have during Christmas ?
> 
> there may be more than one answer but im looking for only a certain answer



hmm...........

Family and friends that care, and recognizing that christ is the true meaning of christmas

am i close?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 12, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> He will still help or ill take his vitamins and walker away! ROFL



Well Rick, you *might* just get away with that. However, if you take his cigars and his Jim Beam Rye away, then you'll likely get brained with a tire iron.



RandyMac said:


> You guys don't know ####, Titans were used on Stonehenge, Noah had Homelites and I used McCullochs for Woodhenge before creating the New World.
> 
> BTW, the dirt was already here, Gologit did that.



I can picture Noah (with his flowing robes) slabbing away with a 900G. I thought you used a Terril to build Woodhenge. As for the dirt, well Gologit probably had some help from OMG as well..




Wildman1024 said:


> Rofl your a good sport. Still waiting for my Mac though.



Careful, or you'll end up with a 1-43 upside yer head!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 12, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> hmm...........
> 
> Family and friends that care, and recognizing that christ is the true meaning of christmas
> 
> am i close?



For a believer they already have the best gift anyone can ever have at Christmas for a non believer that is the best gift anyone can offer to that person is Christ 

yep you were more than close


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 12, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> For a believer they already have the best gift anyone can ever have at Christmas for a non believer that is the best gift anyone can offer to that person is Christ
> 
> yep you were more than close



I cannot cut wood with christ so someone better produce some yellow saws!


----------



## yooper (Dec 12, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> Want to test your all's on a simple question lets see if anyone gets the answer correct
> 
> What is the best gift that anyone can have during Christmas ?
> 
> there may be more than one answer but im looking for only a certain answer



a hummer........ not the truck


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> Want to test your all's on a simple question lets see if anyone gets the answer correct
> 
> What is the best gift that anyone can have during Christmas ?
> 
> there may be more than one answer but im looking for only a certain answer



The love of friends and family.


----------



## DSS (Dec 12, 2010)

cheezy poofs !!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> cheezy poofs !!!!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## edisto (Dec 12, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> For a believer they already have the best gift anyone can ever have at Christmas for a non believer that is the best gift anyone can offer to that person is Christ



I'd rather have a NOS Contra...


...to each their own. Just no socks please.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 12, 2010)

edisto said:


> I'd rather have a NOS Contra...
> 
> 
> ...to each their own. Just no socks please.



Did someone say socks???:monkey:


----------



## DSS (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, you dudes want some socks, Wildmans got some spares,skidmarks included......your mileage may varyumpkin2:


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Dec 12, 2010)

yooper said:


> a hummer........ not the truck




Funny, I was gonna say a man should never give that gift to another man but you beat me to it............


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 12, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> skidmarks included



Is "skidmark" related to Modifiedmark? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 12, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Is "skidmark" related to Modifiedmark? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



ROFL I dont know if I have undies old enough to have Mark in them! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 12, 2010)

Man, I hope Mark see this and chimes in!...defending his 1/2 brother "Skidmark". lol


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 12, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> Is "skidmark" related to Modifiedmark? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



WTF? 



Wildman1024 said:


> ROFL I dont know if I have undies old enough to have Mark in them! :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey now watch out, I might resemble, err, resent that remark! :angry2:




chainsawwhisperer said:


> Man, I hope Mark see this and chimes in!...defending his 1/2 brother "Skidmark". lol



Man I have been minding my own business and all of a sudden,


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 13, 2010)

No one is safe, Mark!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 13, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> No one is safe, Mark!



Yeah I see that! 

Just want to let you know, that Dayton you sent is being put to good use, I have robbed a buch of stuff off it already. 

Too bad it met such a early death, but taking it apart I see why it did. That saw was stuffed so full of sawdust and crap there was no way it could have cooled itself. The owner should have been horsewhipped. 

I get time I may try to see if its auto oiler can be swapped to a 361.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 13, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yeah I see that!
> 
> Just want to let you know, that Dayton you sent is being put to good use, I have robbed a buch of stuff off it already.
> 
> ...



Belive it or not the owner of that saw has been a fire wood cutter for 35+ years. He should have known better.

Glad to see it getting recycled! Motomedic has an identical one, that is seized. Contact him if you need another one, or other parts.
Jim


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 13, 2010)

chainsawwhisperer said:


> No one is safe, Mark!



ROFL I'm still laughing at "SkidMark". 

If we didn't like ya we wouldn't bust your balls!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 13, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> ROFL I'm still laughing at "SkidMark".
> 
> If we didn't like ya we wouldn't bust your balls!:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange: You'll have to do better then that to get that job done. LOL


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 16, 2010)

i have a 6" round metal wire flue brush,,3/8 thread,,i used it 2 times and then found out you are suppose to poly brush on stainless,,,who needs it can have,,will cost you nothing to send it,,just PM me


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 19, 2010)

This was donated to me so I'm passing it on. It is missing the carb, coil, and muffler. All of the screws that hold the recoil on are missing. I might have the carb if someone tells me what kind fits it, same with the muffler. It came to me in a boxes. I found one but can't find the other. Pay the shipping and it's yours. PM me if your interested and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 19, 2010)

The E-Z is gone. Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!:chainsawguy:


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 24, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> The E-Z is gone. Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!:chainsawguy:



Got the EZ today...that was quick. Thanks again and she is in really good shape. She will be a great saw when i finish donating parts from my beat one I have here


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 24, 2010)

Glad to see it got there quickly. You'll have to post some pictures of the rebuild on it when you get time.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 24, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Glad to see it got there quickly. You'll have to post some pictures of the rebuild on it when you get time.



I sure will. It's gonna be a little while yet though. Working on a 922 and a 550 at the moment. Plus i'll have to take some time and gather a few small things like a carb kit, fuel lines and i may go electronic on the ignition. Oh and dont forget why this is my new favorite small saw...besides being a HOMELITE they have wrap handle bars available. 

I haven't put a plug in it yet but the piston and cylinder are clean. It's got that funny 1 ring to...Dykes ring???


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 25, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> I sure will. It's gonna be a little while yet though. Working on a 922 and a 550 at the moment. Plus i'll have to take some time and gather a few small things like a carb kit, fuel lines and i may go electronic on the ignition. Oh and dont forget why this is my new favorite small saw...besides being a HOMELITE they have wrap handle bars available.
> 
> I haven't put a plug in it yet but the piston and cylinder are clean. It's got that funny 1 ring to...Dykes ring???



Homelite did use the dykes ring on some saws. If it's "wedge" shaped in cross-section with it being thinner on the inside than on the outside edge, then it's a dykes ring. These E-Z series saws are good performers for their size. I've ran several with 16" and 18" bars wearing 3/8" chain (not LP). They do well with that setup, despite the small displacement. Gonna set up mine with a 16". 

Great little limbing and 'small cutting' saws. My half-wrap still has all the rubber on it, but I would like to put asside a full wrap bar for mine just for giggles. I just scored a new Oregon rim/drum setup with a bearing and a .325 rim for less than $9.00 shipped on feebay! The .325 rim will go in the 'spares' box. The Oregon # for the rim drive clutch drum is 21237 if you're interested. I know where there's at least one more available Rick. PM me if you want the 411....


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, it took awhile to find my list of subscribed threads.:bang: Thank you wigglesworth, saw looks great. Found it at my door step this morning at my doorstep when I got home this morninng Happy Holidays.


----------

